# Chris Brown/Rihanna Thread: Where their business is yours first.



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2009)

PerezFATASSHilton.com  said:
			
		

> This is why Ike Turner Chris Brown's career must be over!
> 
> From the detective's notes:
> 
> ...



......................................


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> A couple minutes before the beating​



this is the picture when he bit her?

He musta been coked up.

ps: she wearing peace symbols too, fucked up!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2009)

Nope that was at the pre grammys party 

He bit her fingers and arms after she went unconscious.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh boy do celebrities do stupid shit.


Mah keys I can't fand mah keys!!!  I'M GON KILL U!


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 10, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> What a pussy.



To be fair, if I had a Lambo and some bitch threw my keys out the window I'd pull a Wayne Brady, too.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 10, 2009)

So Cafe takes rumors for news stories now? Get this crap out of here.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 10, 2009)

> So Cafe takes rumors for news stories now? Get this crap out of here.


Hell if I know whats what with celebrifags I never pay attention to that crap anyway.  I took this is as news till somone else points it out.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 10, 2009)

Disturbia was overplayed anyways.

Tch.


----------



## 4phan (Feb 11, 2009)

The responding officers were so concerned about her, they drove Rihanna to the hospital in their squad car instead of waiting for an ambulance


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Feb 11, 2009)

Let's hope she has the balls to drop this guy on his ass.


----------



## Federer (Feb 11, 2009)

This is my chance, Rihanna marry me.


----------



## Darth (Feb 11, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> This is my chance, Rihanna marry me.



HAHA! YOU'RE TOO LATE! I GOT THERE FIRST!!!


----------



## Federer (Feb 11, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> HAHA! YOU'RE TOO LATE! I GOT THERE FIRST!!!



Dammit, I wanted her "half". And continue marrying rich women and divorcing them afterwards and taking their money.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 11, 2009)

> Law enforcement sources tell TMZ Rihanna's injuries were severe -- two "huge contusions" which swelled up on both sides of her forehead.


Law enforcement sources mustn't've known about Rihanna's fivehead. It was already like that.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2009)

They said she looked like she had to devil horns.

Shes pretty but her forehead was already big now Chris had to make it bigger


----------



## Team 8 is awesome (Feb 11, 2009)

In other news: Chris brown sucks ass.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 11, 2009)

YEA C.BREEZY!! FUCK THAT UGLY BIATCH UP!!...

ha!

she need to get over it..bite wounds?? lmao..sounds like a kid that wants attention.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> YEA C.BREEZY!! FUCK THAT UGLY BIATCH UP!!...
> 
> ha!
> 
> she need to get over it..bite wounds?? lmao..sounds like a kid that wants attention.



I have a question. Why are you so jealous of Rihanna?

Usually men aren't jealous of women. Unless you want Chris Brown. I wanna neg you again


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 11, 2009)

A couple had a fight = news?


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 11, 2009)

dammit, so rihanna is not dead?


----------



## Vault (Feb 11, 2009)

Heard he was given Genital Herpes by her 

Ofcourse he's gonna pissed


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Feb 11, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Well done.



Let me guess...girlfriend beater?


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 11, 2009)

If i was chris brown, i'd tap that.


----------



## Surreal (Feb 11, 2009)

I can imagine him saying "Is Chris Brown gonna have to choke a bitch?" just before the incident.


----------



## 64palms (Feb 11, 2009)

As much as I want Rihanna to gtfo my planet, she might just be better than this guy.
Fuck this guy.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 11, 2009)

64palms said:


> As much as I want Rihanna to gtfo my planet, she might just be better than this guy.
> Fuck this guy.



Agreed. I don't like her either but nobody diserves to be beaten up unless you are a SERIOUS son of a bitch


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2009)

chris brown is a bitch, never listened to his music anyway


----------



## master bruce (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't say that I blame him.
I really can't in all actuality, dude.

Today, I was so nice and speaking to this chick and she just kept having an attitude with everything that I said or ask her(just trying to be friendly.) Yet, her chick friend was real cool.


Sometimes I feel like punching one of these lil' smart mouth dames right in the face, too.

Only difference is that I usually go do something else or punch a freaking wall.



She threw away the keys to his lamborgini, she's lucky, most dudes would really "kill" her for some crap like that, bro.



don't mess with my car or a my money. True story yo.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2009)

that gko must be punished!
Timberlake should cut he's balls and feed them to the goats.


----------



## master bruce (Feb 11, 2009)

timberlake is a lil b@#$h.
I can't stand that dude.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chris brown was training for his heavyweight fight.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> Heard he was given Genital Herpes by her



And it might have come from Jay-Z


----------



## E (Feb 11, 2009)

goodbye undeserving "career" 


> swelled up on both sides of her forehead



was that even possible? 

i thought the limit was reached


----------



## master bruce (Feb 11, 2009)

*he must've been trying to kill her and then midway went dr. jekyll just when hyde was strting to have fun.


chris banner:"you won't like me when I'm mad."

rihanna:"n#$%^, I don't give a f#$k, I seent chu' wit dat trick, now tell me who she was!"(throws keys out window.)

chris banner:"raaaaaaaaaaaa arghhhhhhhhh chris mad chris smash chris bite chris still stronger chris still strongest chris still a thug chris kill big forehead lady chris punch make forehead bigger! chris choke!chris bite chris run from cops!"*


----------



## Garlock (Feb 11, 2009)

Chris Brown was a one trick pony. Literally


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 11, 2009)

Who's Chris Brown?


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

chris brown is a DICK!!!!!
u cant do tht to RIHANNA...


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Feb 11, 2009)

OH NOOOZZZ! Jay-Z is after you Chris Brown.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Feb 11, 2009)

damn Rihana so sexy but she deserve it


----------



## Garlock (Feb 11, 2009)

Notice how all the black people think she deserves it. Maybe its a black thing... I dunno, but I would never slap a bitch. I would jizz on their face when they least expect it, but thats it


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Feb 11, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Who's Chris Brown?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rcdBBVfoa8[/YOUTUBE]

the youngest one in the video


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

jay z is gunna kick the shiit out of chris brown HELL YH!!! smething wrth seeing


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Feb 11, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> damn Rihana so sexy but she deserve it



I hope your joking. No one deserves to be torcherd like this! Especially a 20 year old girl.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> damn Rihana so sexy but she deserve it



y does she deserve it.??oh and btw do u live in milton keynes


----------



## Biolink (Feb 11, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> A couple minutes before the beating​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, if a bitch threw my Lambo keys in some random fucking place, I'd be mad as fuck as well


----------



## Fran (Feb 11, 2009)

lol chris brown 
Rihanna looks like something out of Madame Tussuads there.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Feb 11, 2009)

Garlock said:


> Notice how all the black people think she deserves it. Maybe its a black thing... I dunno, but I would never slap a bitch. I would jizz on their face when they least expect it, but thats it



lol ^ this


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 11, 2009)

oh no Chris brown beat rihanna up

think of the children

[YOUTUBE]Qh2sWSVRrmo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Going ballistic over car keys. I wonder what he'd do if some one stole all his money or something -_-


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

kunoichi_doctor22 said:


> Going ballistic over car keys. I wonder what he'd do if some one stole all his money or something -_-



lool.. i wonder straight out rape lol


----------



## escamoh (Feb 11, 2009)

she threw out his keys to a lambo

he did the right thing


----------



## Garlock (Feb 11, 2009)

Biolink said:


> To be honest, if a bitch threw my Lambo keys in some random fucking place, I'd be mad as fuck as well



Well thats cause you don't know how a fucking lambo works. First off, always have the spare key in your wallet. If she throws your keys, then let her know its on her tab (key replacements cost around a grand each) and take out the spare and drive off with her not in the car.

Make her walk home and learn a lesson.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 11, 2009)

The things rage makes you do


----------



## Federer (Feb 11, 2009)

And the reason why Chris gone mad was:

Rihanna: _"I sell more copies than you do"._
Chris Brown:


----------



## WT (Feb 11, 2009)

Rihanna is hot and who the hell is Chris Brown?


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (Feb 11, 2009)

The bitch had to know her place


----------



## Proxy (Feb 11, 2009)

He ruined his career over a girl throwing out the car keys, and to a car that you rented? It's not that serious. Besides, doing all of that to a woman makes you look all the more weak.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 11, 2009)

rihanna is hot but beyonce is better lol


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Feb 11, 2009)

She probably said something to deserve it. The press is overreacting and exaggerating.


----------



## Amaretti (Feb 11, 2009)

Garlock said:


> Notice how all the black people think she deserves it. Maybe its a black thing... I dunno, but I would never slap a bitch. I would jizz on their face when they least expect it, but thats it



That's more of a Japanese thing.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 11, 2009)

In all honesty if someone threw my lambo keys out the window I wouldn't give a shit. I'd just have the car towed or have someone bring my spare.

I think there is more to the story than meets the eye however, if he had a history of abuse towards her I don't thinks he would have done what she did. He generally comes across as a soft individual that being said most abusers are people you wouldn't really expect to be abusive. 

I get the feeling that things were said and done to provoke the attack I also get the feeling that her injuries aren't as serious as the press are making them out to be. Though really do not know, all I have are my opinions.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Feb 11, 2009)

The Fool 

why is this such a Buzz, this happen 1000times a day all around the world


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 11, 2009)

Great Success


Edit: wait Rihanna is still alive?


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 11, 2009)

That's what happens when you provoke the wrong people. A lot of women think they can get up in any man’s face and say all the shit they want because of the whole "men can't hit a lady" concept. Let me just ask this...if you're not going to act like a lady, why the hell should you be treated like one? 

I’m not trying to condemn Rihanna because she was indeed the victim. I’m also not trying to justify what Chris Brown had done. It's just that Chris Brown doesn’t seem like the type of person who would hit someone unless seriously provoked. Many label him a monster when we know next to nothing of the situation that had lead to the incident.

Violence is wrong, but the person who initiates the conflict with their words/actions deserves what they get. If a stupid man provokes a bear into eating him, whose fault is it really? Rihanna has been described by multiple sources as being a controlling vixen with attitude problems. I’m almost certain she intentionally tried to push his buttons the wrong way. If that was indeed the case, I hold little remorse for her. Verbal abuse can be just as harmful to someone as physical abuse. If the rumor of her giving him herpes is also true, I pity her all the less.

Chris Brown, however, needs to be punished for his actions. Such an act of violence on a woman (or anyone) shouldn’t be tolerated. Hopefully though, Rihanna had learned something through this experience if she had indeed sparked the feud. Many have been killed because they said/did the wrong thing to the wrong person at the wrong time. Just watch what you do and say.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2009)

Garlock said:


> Notice how all the black people think she deserves it. Maybe its a black thing... I dunno, but I would never slap a bitch. I would jizz on their face when they least expect it, but thats it



Im half black, and the black in me disagrees with all the other blacks here. Why did she deserve this? I only got on answer and it is because "Rihanna is a UGLY trick" 

She's sexy. :ho


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2009)

Someone needs to beat this friend to the goddamn ground. Beating Ri Ri like that? What the fuck is the matter with you? 

I don't care who do it

Shit, if I see him I,ll do it

Bitch crossed the line


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Feb 11, 2009)

Internet misogyny is funny.  You boys are all so cute when you think you're men.

As for the situation, as Judge Judy would say, she picked him.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 11, 2009)

is this a rumor or real? cause there are alot of stories


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 11, 2009)

If Rihanna was talking a lot of shit and was provoking him thinking he wouldn't do anything because she was a girl (like a lot of arrogant hoes) then she deserved that shit. In fact I'd laugh in her face.

I also heard she gave him an STD. If that's true I would have fucked her ass up too.


----------



## Gameboy (Feb 11, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> If Rihanna was talking a lot of shit and was provoking him thinking he wouldn't do anything because she was a girl (like a lot of arrogant hoes) then she deserved that shit. In fact I'd laugh in her face.
> 
> I also heard she gave him an STD. If that's true I would have fucked her ass up too.



 i heard the same thing in skool today. I heard that she gave him herpes or something and he got pissed and fucked her up. Theres many versions i heard. I also heard she threw his keys out and he got pissed off and fucked her up. I dont know what to believe anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 11, 2009)

GrimaH said:


> A couple had a fight = news?



If they're rich.


----------



## Kahvehane (Feb 11, 2009)

Eh, I inferred that Rihanna's just an uberbitch in her personal life and just crossed the line for the "last time," so to speak. She may have earned it by being an absolutely shitty person. Not trying to sound sexist in any way, nor am I justifying what Chris did, just making the point that the woman is not always the "innocent victim."


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2009)

No Rihanna didn't give him herpes. It was a booty call. One of Chris' groupie hoe's sent him a text then Rihanna saw it and got mad so she took the keys out of the ignition and threw them out of the window 

Then he got pissed an molly whopped her.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 11, 2009)

☆Northstar☆ said:


> if you're not going to act like a lady, why the hell should you be treated like one?


This little snippet of post bothered me.  Aren't we generalizing here?

Not all ladies are ladylike and really I don't think they should be forced to be either.  To me it seems like a stupid ass stereotype of some sort.....if I am wrong please let me know.

Edit:  HOLY FUCKING TIMEWARP BATMAN!

It's 6:55 here and the post below me is at 7:05.  FIX IT!!!


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 11, 2009)

Money makes them that way. They feel like they're entitled. But really I think Chris is just a gee like that.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 11, 2009)

It makes no scence what is going on in the rich and famous world.  They have all the money they could ever want and yet they act like that.  Because of it I hope that alot of famous people lose everything so they get a little humility.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Feb 11, 2009)

Seriously though if someone, man or woman threw MY fucking Lambo keys out of a window, then I'd wanna beat him/her too.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2009)

When I first heard about this, I know something was a bit fishy.  I thought "Chris Brown is kind of a pussy, him getting called on domestic violence is laughable".  Now that I see he didn't even superman that hoe, but choked the unconscious bitch I see him for what he is for, a pussy.  A real pimp would've backhanded her right there and make _her_ search for the keys, no questions asked.

Kids these days just don't know how to keep in charge like they used to.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Feb 11, 2009)

I knew He was a asshole.

I want my dollar back iTunes


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2009)

Cirus said:


> It makes no scence what is going on in the rich and famous world.  They have all the money they could ever want and yet they act like that.  Because of it I hope that alot of famous people lose everything so they get a little humility.



I guess nobody wants to spell out common scence for people these days.  Silly or cirius.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought Chris Brown was one of the nicest and most role-modelish artists at the moment and his life  and his music was clean, till now 


I guess he'll get community service and 1 year house arrest or something


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 11, 2009)

Too bad she didn't have some sort of weapon to defend herself. Maybe an umbrella, ella, ella, a, a, a...

Seriously, though. I like both of them and this really sucks. Chris Brown was cool and now he dun went and ruined his career.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2009)

Some of you guys are crazy as hell you'd beat a girl to death if she threw your keys out of the ignition?  Not that any of you know you might know this but the girl's got relatives that will fuck your ass up or did y'all forget that?

Be like the ending to the movie of Menace II society


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 11, 2009)

It's amazing how no one gave a shit when it was reported Dr. Dre and Snoop beat their wives but when Chris touches Rihanna he's "gone and fucked up his career".


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't hear about Dr. Dre or Snoop Dogg beating their wives. Had I heard about that I would have thought it was fucked up as well.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> It's amazing how no one gave a shit when it was reported Dr. Dre and Snoop beat their wives but when Chris touches Rihanna he's "gone and fucked up his career".



They have wives?


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> It's amazing how no one gave a shit when it was reported Dr. Dre and Snoop beat their wives but when Chris touches Rihanna he's "gone and fucked up his career".



Uhhh dude this is a *KID *we're talking about. 

His ass ain't no adult not even close. He's 19 for fuck's sake and he acts likes a kid too.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a question for dumbass Chris Brown.

Why did he continue to beat the shit out of her once she went unconscious? After that Im sure he new he did to much. Hell, he shouldn't have hit her in the first place. Im glad his career is going down the drain. Radio Stations stopped playing his music, his endorsements are gone, and his commercials are down. Thanks Chris. I'll be taking your spot now


----------



## tondgu54 (Feb 12, 2009)

whatever!!

The Thank You moment in a Naruto video game


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 12, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> I have a question. Why are you so jealous of Rihanna?
> 
> Usually men aren't jealous of women. Unless you want Chris Brown. I wanna neg you again



oh nooo!!! my life revolves around NF I WILL DIE IF YOU NEG ME AGIAN..NUUUUU!!!! 

and im jealous of rihanna becuase i wish i had a forehead like that....*sigh*....what i wouldnt give to play football without a helmet..think of the possibilities...


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 12, 2009)

> Uhhh dude this is a KID we're talking about.
> 
> His ass ain't no adult not even close. He's 19 for fuck's sake and he acts likes a kid too.


 I am so sick of hearing about there utterly stupid acts of utter nonsense and I am sick of seeing them skirt the goddamn law!!!!  Igf it were someone else making death threats there would have been jail time.  Let his rich stupid ass have some.


----------



## Xion (Feb 12, 2009)

Who's Chris Brown and this Rihanamana lady?

Oh how I regret not knowing pop culture......not.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 12, 2009)

Xion said:


> Who's Chris Brown and this Rihanamana lady?
> 
> Oh how I regret not knowing pop culture......not.


Niether do I TBH.

All I know is some celebrities need to be hit by a bus full of convicted rapists.  It'd fit there crimes of raping society rather well no?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> and im jealous of rihanna becuase i wish i had a forehead like that....*sigh*....what i wouldnt give to play football without a helmet..think of the possibilities...



The jealousy you have towards Rihanna is ridiculous. You shouldn't talk about her looks, for reasons I won't say.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 12, 2009)

Who cares about what she looks like we have a potential crime here.  One that isn't being taken very seriously.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 12, 2009)

these crimes happen AAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLL the time and much much much much much much worse then this actual one..just kuz they're stars doesnt make this crime any more important then lets say a couple in the projects for example..bah too much attention..lets shift it and start feeding africans now..thank you have a bad day.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 12, 2009)

That's the problem. Shit like this happens every day and it just continues because a big deal is not made about it. People look up to Christ Brown and to Rihanna. If nothing is done these kids might think that it's alright to beat women or younger women might think it's alright to let their future spouse beat them within an inch of their lives. A big deal needs to be made about these things whether the people involved are famous or not.


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

KawpyNinja said:


> these crimes happen AAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLL the time and much much much much much much worse then this actual one..just kuz they're stars doesnt make this crime any more important then lets say a couple in the projects for example..bah too much attention..lets shift it and start feeding africans now..thank you have a bad day.



The only difference between this and other crimes is this one gets publicity, while the other ones end up either on local news or get hush hushed. In this case, if you're wondering why its given so much attention, its because they are famous (duh).


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 12, 2009)

i wasnt wondering why..i never sed i was......? i said its just as any  regular other crime....DUH


----------



## Jello Biafra (Feb 12, 2009)

KawpyNinja, stop baiting and trying to pick a fight over something this stupid.


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyways back on topic, did a restraining order get placed?


----------



## Vangelis (Feb 12, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> This little snippet of post bothered me.  Aren't we generalizing here?
> 
> Not all ladies are ladylike and really I don't think they should be forced to be either.  To me it seems like a stupid ass stereotype of some sort.....if I am wrong please let me know.
> 
> ...



A woman doesn’t have to act ladylike to be considered a lady. A woman that acts as if she has some moral values is what I meant by "acting like a lady". It's sad that the rules of etiquette aren’t applied in society anymore. Scenarios like this wouldn’t happen as often.


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

Regardless, if a lady is acting like a total bitch, there are ways to go around it. Heres a fine example:

One NYE, I was at a party and I ran into Lindsay Lohan (Prive, while she was in her hardcore drug phase) I finished DJing at the party and packed up my stuff. Some friends of mine, my girlfriend and I had chatted with her earlier and she seemed fine. Now we told her "Hey, this party is dying, you wanna head over to Space and you can chill at our table?" She came off with the response "I'm sorry, you don't have a chance with me."

That said, I told her "Why would I be interested in an obnoxious little coke sniffing cunt that gets used by her mother? I mean, you're makeup is horrible, I can get a better conversation with a bullfrog, and the cocaine you have is cut up with some nasty shit, which means you can't even buy DECENT cocaine. But yeah my mistake, I think we have enough people at our table tonight, Toodles!"

Her face went from Bitch to Baww, in 30 seconds. Remember gentlemen, there are ways to tell a bitch she is useless, its called wit.

Oh and she did OD that night and was rushed to Mount Sinai. They called it "Weather problems due to Humidity"


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2009)

Garlock said:


> Anyways back on topic, did a restraining order get placed?



No, but the police peeps said he keeps calling her. She better not answer the phone for him. We should throw keys at him whenever we see him on da streets.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 12, 2009)

So I heard Jay-Z is on the hunt.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 12, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> So I heard Jay-Z is on the hunt.



lmao I think this is the 4th or 5th time someone has said this.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2009)

Ha, way to fuck up your career. Although if that rumor about her giving him herpes is true it would explain the rage lol.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Ha, way to fuck up your career. Although if that rumor about her giving him herpes is true it would explain the rage lol.



Rihanna told the authorities that it was one of Chris booty calls


----------



## xpeed (Feb 12, 2009)

Lamborghinis are overrated.  The man's a asshole.  Put his ass in jail without bail.  Fucker needs to be in jail with Bubba.


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

Bubba gonna get him some brown lovin. He can serenade while he pounds his virgin cheeks


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2009)

Garlock said:


> Bubba gonna get him some brown lovin. He can serenade while *he pounds his virgin cheeks*





I was "negged" for being on Rihanna's side. But it was green


----------



## zabuza666 (Feb 12, 2009)

Garlock said:


> Regardless, if a lady is acting like a total bitch, there are ways to go around it. Heres a fine example:
> 
> One NYE, I was at a party and I ran into Lindsay Lohan (Prive, while she was in her hardcore drug phase) I finished DJing at the party and packed up my stuff. Some friends of mine, my girlfriend and I had chatted with her earlier and she seemed fine. Now we told her "Hey, this party is dying, you wanna head over to Space and you can chill at our table?" She came off with the response "I'm sorry, you don't have a chance with me."
> 
> ...



More then anything it sounds like you were just upset that she rejected you. Also this story is fabricated isn't it?


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Feb 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Heard he was given Genital Herpes by her
> 
> Ofcourse he's gonna pissed



if that were true, i would have done the same thing.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 12, 2009)

These are our "celebrities", ladies and gentlemen..the people society hands us on a silver platter and says "Look at these rich people who make this product we wanna sell you! These are your role models." No wonder society is fucked.


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

zabuza666 said:


> More then anything it sounds like you were just upset that she rejected you. Also this story is fabricated isn't it?



Not fabricated at all. She frequents Miami Beach often with some of her "classy friends" (when I say classy, I mean coke fiends). First off, I would never touch that skank with anything that resembled like a penis. Hell, I wouldn't even dream of going near that roach motel. Besides, you didn't read the whole thing when I mentioned "A couple of friends, *my girlfriend* and I chatted with her earlier"

This was around 3 years ago also, so it was my girlfriend at the time. 

p.s. If you want the story, here it is: 

Swallow it whole.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2009)

^You actually met her? I think she's hot.


----------



## Lucrecia (Feb 12, 2009)

Chris Brown....


----------



## idc lol (Feb 12, 2009)

In b4 everyone tries to think of every possible excuse as to why it happened, why she brought it on herself, and how she could have prevented it, and how Chris could be innocent.

 Oh wait.


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> ^You actually met her? I think she's hot.



Yes. You'd think otherwise in person


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Even more of a reason why this whole thing is fucking stupid. Snoop and Dre are fully grown men and they act like they're 19 yet get a free pass because they're goons. Chris is actually 19 and still developing, obviously he's not perfect and if Rihanna was acting like a bitch over a fucking text and threw his extremely expensive rental car's key out the window then I completely understand why he flipped out.



Alright, one this isn't about Snoop and Dre. Two, those two had done so much stupid shit there's nothing to be surprised over since they are the definition of retarded this however is coming from a kid who has had his first taste of violence to the extreme.


----------



## DawnEchoes (Feb 12, 2009)

she must be scared


----------



## Bender (Feb 12, 2009)

^

She is I heard she hasn't eaten for days now


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Feb 12, 2009)

This makes me glad I never looked up to anyone when I was younger and now.
Celebs make me lol. In fact this kind of news makes me lol wondering what goes on through people's heads sometime.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Will2x (Feb 12, 2009)

You know how Naruto is following in the footsteps of Minato and Jiraiya? Chris Brown is following the footsteps of Ike Turner and Bobby Brown.

He's a genius of bitch slapping!


----------



## Amaretti (Feb 12, 2009)

The interesting thing about that article is how virtually _all_ the people defending Chris Brown and blaming Rihanna in the comments are girls. It's a rough split between those thinking she deserved it for winding him up (making a fake call to the cops _clearly_ justifies kicking the shit out of her), and those thinking she deserved it for staying with him after he hit her previously (men apparently can't be expected to control their fists, so its women who are fault for _letting_ themselves get beaten).

Here's hoping they too get beaten and hospitalised by their boyfriends. <3 I really hate girls like this.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2009)

Lilinette said:


> *No, but the police peeps said he keeps calling her.* She better not answer the phone for him. We should throw keys at him whenever we see him on da streets.



Where did you hear that?


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> The interesting thing about that article is how virtually _all_ the people defending Chris Brown and blaming Rihanna in the comments are girls. It's a rough split between those thinking she deserved it for winding him up (making a fake call to the cops _clearly_ justifies kicking the shit out of her), and those thinking she deserved it for staying with him after he hit her previously (men apparently can't be expected to control their fists, so its women who are fault for _letting_ themselves get beaten).
> 
> Here's hoping they too get beaten and hospitalised by their boyfriends. <3 I really hate girls like this.



Most likely they are the desperate fat ones that post that. We're talking 300lbs or heavier


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Feb 12, 2009)

I feel bad for Rihanna, but I still think the media is blowing this out of proportion and Chris Brown is innocent. 




First Tsurugi said:


> So I heard Jay-Z is on the hunt.



Jay-Z is a pussy and a studio gangsta, even if he did have any street cred or was defensive enough to "hunt" Chris Brown, it was lost a long time ago.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 12, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> The interesting thing about that article is how virtually _all_ the people defending Chris Brown and blaming Rihanna in the comments are girls. It's a rough split between those thinking she deserved it for winding him up *(making a fake call to the cops clearly justifies kicking the shit out of her*), and those thinking she deserved it for staying with him after he hit her previously (men apparently can't be expected to control their fists, so its women who are fault for _letting_ themselves get beaten).
> 
> Here's hoping they too get beaten and hospitalised by their boyfriends. <3 I really hate girls like this.



That too, is just a rumor. Shit, I heard about 2 rumors in a matter of 24 hours. The other one was that the fight started because Chris got a text from another chick. Clearly, the stone cold facts have yet to surface, and we have yet to hear the other side of the story. Therefore, Im not judging anything just yet...even though a beating of that magnitude, was way over the top!!


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

We won't know unless pictures arise, so speculation is at best of what we have.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 12, 2009)

beyonce is hotter than rihanna


----------



## Amaretti (Feb 12, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> *That too, is just a rumor.* Shit, I heard about 2 rumors in a matter of 24 hours. The other one was that the fight started because Chris got a text from another chick. Clearly, the stone cold facts have yet to surface, and we have yet to hear the other side of the story. Therefore, Im not judging anything just yet...even though a beating of that magnitude, was way over the top!!



Probably. But the reactions to the rumours are telling whether they're confirmed or not, so the accuracy of what's coming out is not really the point. Even when the facts come out there will still be this worrying number of girls who'll blame Rihanna, _whatever _ happened. 

They love Chris, so they don't want to blame him for what happened, so someone must have provoked him and they deserved what they got - namely his victim. It's exactly the same mechanism that makes girls stay with the men who beat them. A whole league of Chris Brown fangirls are displaying symptoms of battered wife syndrome right now. Amazing.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 12, 2009)

Even if she got pissed off over a text message too easily, he should never have hit her. You don't do that to people. Nothing calls for physical attacks unless you are defending yourself from physical attacks.

I hope she dumps him. She's probably a role model to a lot of girls.


----------



## Garlock (Feb 12, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Even if she got pissed off over a text message too easily, he should never have hit her. You don't do that to people. Nothing calls for physical attacks unless you are defending yourself from physical attacks.
> 
> I hope she dumps him. She's probably a role model to a lot of girls.



Knowing how weak some girls can be, maybe not. Or just maybe she can prove to be stronger after all.


----------



## Klue (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll wait for the full story before jumping to further conclusions.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 13, 2009)

lulz

maybe the bitches will stop fawning over him now and come back to big daddy


----------



## James_L (Feb 13, 2009)

Klue said:


> I'll wait for the full story before jumping to further conclusions.



Smartest thing said in this thread Chris brown being made out to be the villian here , when it could of be Rihanna who pushed him into that rage, theres women out there who do these things cuz they know the law has there back


----------



## Juno (Feb 13, 2009)

^ Likewise that's the dumbest thing said in this thread. 



> Chris, who has been holed up at a Las Vegas hotel, has now made it clear they've split up by changing his Facebook relationship profile to ‘single’, reports the Daily Mail.
> 
> He also writes: 'You'll begin to see her true colours. *Believe it*!'



I always wondered what happened to that guy.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 13, 2009)

loooooooooooooooooooool!!



what a bitch!!


----------



## James_L (Feb 13, 2009)

Seabear said:


> ^ Likewise that's the dumbest thing said in this thread.


Yea cuz when ever a woman gets the shit beat out of her shes always the innocent one


----------



## Juno (Feb 13, 2009)

James_L said:


> Yea cuz when ever a woman gets the shit beat out of her shes always the innocent one



I stand corrected. ^ THIS is the dumbest thing said in this thread.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 13, 2009)

Seabear said:


> ^ Likewise that's the dumbest thing said in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wondered what happened to that guy.



Actually, he's 100 percent correct.


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 13, 2009)

James_L said:


> Smartest thing said in this thread Chris brown being made out to be the villian here , when it could of be Rihanna who pushed him into that rage, theres women out there who do these things cuz they know the law has there back



Now assuming that the reported injuries of rihanna are true and that he really did it.

What possible justification could he have to beat the shit out of someone so much that she may need corrective surgery?.

one thing is saying we dont know if he really did it, Thats fine and the PC position.(Pressumed innocent until all facts and blah blah blah).

Another thing is to come up with the most far-fetched stories about her to try to justify the assault.
Like what if she killed his dog, gave him AIDS and threatened to kill his mother. Oh thats another thing, sorry Chris Brown for judging you lol.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 13, 2009)

a guy who beats his girl is a bad guy, indeed


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2009)

*Chris Brown apologizes and refuses to go to jail*



> February 14, 2009. Chris Brown has finally spoken out. MediaTakeOut.com EXCLUSIVELY got ahold of this message ? reportedly from Chris. The message was given to a number of Chris? celebrity friends (one of whom passed it along to MediaTakeOut.com) ? they were told to distribute it in coming days:
> 
> To all my fans,
> 
> ...




Well, if you're a human I should tell you not many men bite the shit out of their women because they throw their car keys out the window.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 14, 2009)

what an absoulute dick.. im humnan please forgive.. fuck of lol
go to jail lol


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2009)

> " Protect me. "I'm your homeboy".



 Weird grammar there.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 14, 2009)

Dont be such a pussy Chris.

Im sure you'll have fun in jail. I hear Big Bob is a Fan.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 14, 2009)

Fuck that bitch. Toss him in jail.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 14, 2009)

> " Protect me. "I'm your homeboy".


No, no your not my "homeboy". To jail with you.


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry but beating up on your girlfriend (who is Rihanna of all people) doesn't deserve to be forgiven.  The reason behind it was stupid to begin with so if he goes to jail, maybe it'll teach him to not blow up about such ridiculous things anymore.


----------



## kunoichi_doctor22 (Feb 14, 2009)

what a moron. I guess we should forgive and protect all those thieves, rapists, bullies, murderers and serial killers too right? Since they're all "human"


----------



## Proxy (Feb 14, 2009)

Funny. I take it he'll be crying as they send him off to jail then.


----------



## Cjones (Feb 14, 2009)

Hell no.........send that homo to jail  this just gives me more reason not to like him. Scared to go to jail you hit Rihanna, now lets see if you can do the same to Bubba.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 14, 2009)

Why he don't want to go in jail ? He is a celebrity. Paris Hilton was in jail and she still ok


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 14, 2009)

Fuck that bitch ... Prick...


----------



## Vanity (Feb 14, 2009)

It sounds more like he's just saying sorry to try to avoid going to jail.

If he's really sorry, then good, he should be....but that doesn't mean that he shouldn't have to go to jail like other people who do these things. And I still don't trust that he won't do it again because when someone proves that they have that physically violent tendancy, I'm not sure it can ever be a sure thing that they won't do it again.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 14, 2009)

What he did was wrong in my opinion but it has nothing to do with me. in my opinion he should serve some time. just cause he is famous doenst mean he gets out of it


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 14, 2009)

How is the guy a prick? Honestly. She threw his _*RENTED*_(as in NOT his) Lamborghini keys out the window in the middle of the night. That shits expensive. Id be pretty pissed off to. If the situation was reversed and she hit him you would all be saying "good he deserved it! the prick!". Fucking double standards. 

Chris could of done nothing and most would say "what a  bitch he is blah blah". Shit, Chris just cant win with you people, no matter how it would of went down.

Not a fan of Chris Brown nor do I like him very much but get real guys.


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Feb 14, 2009)

Send that pussy to jail.


----------



## James_L (Feb 14, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Sorry but beating up on your girlfriend (*who is Rihanna of all people*) doesn't deserve to be forgiven.  The reason behind it was stupid to begin with so if he goes to jail, maybe it'll teach him to not blow up about such ridiculous things anymore.


why does that matter? Rihanna could of started this for a we know,Chis won't see a day in jail first time offender , rich and a celeb he'll just get probation


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 14, 2009)

I blame Rihanna for setting this up.

She wants more money.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2009)

the only thing i'll say in his defense is that he is young, and anybody can make mistakes when they're young, some pretty bad ones too, but you can learn from them.

Having said that, he better sound more remorseful.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 14, 2009)

> why does that matter? Rihanna could of started this for a we know,Chis won't see a day in jail first time offender , rich and a celeb he'll just get probation


looks like you didnt read a word I said.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2009)

Ha, try not to put your hands on anymore women in the future.



> A source says Brown told his family and friends that he and Rihanna have "officially broken up".



I would hope so after something like this.



> The source tells us Brown's final words to everybody was " Protect me. "I'm your homeboy".



Wait seriously? Since when?


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry "homeboy", after beating up Rihanna, granted, her forehead IS huge and hard 2 see any damage on it, you still beat her. You gotta face the music "homeboy", your ass is heading to jail.


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 14, 2009)

> RadarOnline.com was also told exclusively that Brown does not think Rihanna will seek charges against him and that he will NOT go to jail.



lol wtf.

Weird turn of the case. On one hand is good thing that he apologizes and is rihanna decision to not press charges so i guess he is VERY lucky.

On the other hand i could sense that wheel could turn against rihanna for not pressing charges, basically a lot of people could lose respect for her. 
And lets be honest all she had going for her were her looks, if she gets any permanent damage...lets just see.


----------



## Sayuri (Feb 14, 2009)

He's begging his fans to help him?

He'll get time if he deserves it, and he won't if he doesn't.


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 14, 2009)

An apologize isn't enough after something like this


----------



## sworder (Feb 14, 2009)

Rihanna must have loved him a lot to not send him to jail, he should go kiss her feet.


----------



## xpeed (Feb 14, 2009)

Who gives a shit if your human or not, the trash should go to jail.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2009)

He's not going to jail, because he is a celebrity.  Everyday people get off with this and he'll just pay his way out just like Robert Downey Jr. did.  Though he should go for at least a day 2 to toughen his pussy ass up.  Biting bitches, I mean really?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 14, 2009)

Get the fuck back in the jail bus asshole.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 14, 2009)

Put that bitch in jail.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 14, 2009)

I wonder why he rented a lambo instead of buying one..

I'm assuming he IS a millionaire.


----------



## James_L (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not ready to hang Chris yet like you guys are all doing , this is great example on how the media can influence the opinion of the masses. All we heard is Rhianna side of the story the rumors surrounding it and now the media running with it, think its better to chill out till Chris tells his side for all we know she could of set him up



Sex and Drugs said:


> I wonder why he rented a lambo instead of buying one..
> 
> I'm assuming he IS a millionaire.


Its quite common remember to people of this level a lambo is "toy" that they play with for 6 months then take it back when they get bored with it


----------



## Quantum (Feb 14, 2009)

I think Chris Brown has some nice songs - I don't give a darn about his behavior - Most Celebrities are weird/ As long as the songs are good i don't care.

My Neighbors beats his wife too, does that make him a bad person when his around me? Nope. 

He just likes smashing his wife L O L


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 14, 2009)

He said sorry, that changes everything.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 14, 2009)

yes chris brown, we all assult our girlfriends

what a dick


----------



## Surreal (Feb 14, 2009)

"She threw my keys away and after that I choked that bitch, kicked the shit out of her and then proceeded to bite the hell out of her. After all, I'm only human and hey, slip ups happen."

Y'all.


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, beat up girlfriend and say I'm sorry, I'm Human. That works? I got to write this shit down.


----------



## Koi (Feb 14, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It sounds more like he's just saying sorry to try to avoid going to jail.



This, exactly.  He knows they'll go lighter on him if he shows 'remorse,' you know, bein' human'n shit.  I think he just knows he's too much of a bitch to survive jail.  If this was anyone else, i.e., not a celebrity, their ass would have been toast by now.  

In either case, I think we all know how damaged his career is from this point forward.  And good.  If they're not throwing him in the pen, he at least deserves to pay somehow.  In either case, if I were Rihanna, I would seek action.  Just because he's a celebrity shouldn't mean that he's immune to legal consequence just because he's "[our] homeboy."


----------



## James_L (Feb 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> In either case, I think we all know how damaged his career is from this point forward.



Chis will be just fine after this,34 year old R.kelly was having sex with 16 year old girls on camera and hes still has a career and is still just a popular Chris situation nothing near that he'll be fine when all this blows over


----------



## fightoffyourdemons (Feb 14, 2009)

I really don't like Rihanna, so I don't give a shit what happened to her. I just want him to go to jail because he called me his "homeboy."


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 14, 2009)

I think theres something you all should know before this thread goes any further....Chris did not apologize,and he didnt "refuse to go to jail". Mediatakeout made that up. I was watching the news an hour ago, and they said that Chris Brown still hasnt commented on what happened, and is still on the low from the public. And for those of you who arent familiar with mediatakeout...

They have a history of fabricating lies on their website. They even go so far as to edit and photoshop pics of celebrities, all just to gain website viewership. I can almost guarantee you that this news is fabricated.


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2009)

You don't hit women, take that bitch to jail.


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

Is Mediatakeout the only source reporting on this? If so, I'm not going to bother believing it. Myspace comments are more reliable than Mediatakeout.


----------



## Fay (Feb 14, 2009)

Halo said:


> Is Mediatakeout the only source reporting on this? If so, I'm not going to bother believing it. Myspace comments are more reliable than Mediatakeout.



It was also posted on ohnotheydidnt, but their source might've been mediatakeout.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 14, 2009)

Get that bastard to jail, I like his music and all, but what he did was unforgivable, the fact that he just says sorry and the fact that he doesn't want to be punished.


----------



## Soul (Feb 14, 2009)

Toss him in jail.


----------



## OSO (Feb 14, 2009)

He's just lucky me or someone like me didn't see him do those awful things to that girl, he would have gotten beat down


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2009)

He deserves jail time.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 15, 2009)

No matter the case, you never hit a woman, bite her, give her a black eye, or choke her unconcious, then leave her in a car.


----------



## Vickumzz (Feb 15, 2009)

He's stupid. He didn't have to hit Rihanna for throwing the keys out the window.. Plus he hit her like 50 times just for some STUPID KEYS! Who does that? Seriously, it's jail time for him.


----------



## Mihael Keehl (Feb 15, 2009)

Why's this bitch asking _us_ to forgive him?


----------



## Vickumzz (Feb 15, 2009)

Sex and Drugs said:


> I blame Rihanna for setting this up.
> 
> She wants more money.



How does she want more money if shes rich as hell already. It's clearly Chris Brown's fault.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 15, 2009)

he REFUSES to go to jail? that is TOO hilarious!


----------



## Cirus (Feb 15, 2009)

That guy is a douch and should go to jail for what he did.


----------



## Team 8 is awesome (Feb 15, 2009)

Louis-954 said:


> looks like you didnt read a word I said.



 Stupid Chris Brown fanboys, stfu with ur "Hell yeah, she threw out ur car keys so you had every right to beat the shit out of her!" If he gets off with this with no jail time, it'll be a great example for the kids. If you beat your partner it'll all be ok.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 15, 2009)

In a perfect world, horrible grammar = jail


----------



## wiggely (Feb 15, 2009)

^ yeah nazis

i find it quite appalling how a good number of "people" (othewise none as anonomous internet jackasses) find it ok to beat women.

and also throwing car keys out a window is not expensive at all. getting replacement keys cost like $5, and if you go to a dealership they do it for free.

so in conclusion, if you think this was ok because "mr" brown didn't feel like making a 5 minute phone call to a dealer = your a f#$*ing moron


----------



## Mider T (Feb 15, 2009)

wiggely said:


> ^ yeah nazis
> 
> i find it quite appalling how a good number of "people" (othewise none as anonomous internet jackasses) find it ok to beat women.
> 
> ...



Yeah because I'm sure he was calm enough at the time to think of doing that.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2009)

People usually don't go to jail for this shit, I cannot fathom why people feel a 19 year old should go to jail and get raped for this shit.

It's not jail worthy, community service and a fine yes. Prison no. If he smacked some male up people wouldn't even give a shit. If Rihanna smacked Chris Brown up people would be laughing.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 15, 2009)

Throw keys get angry. Okay, fair enough. Costs a bit, but its not like those keys would be irreplaceable, especially if they're rented. 
They'd have to change the locks I suppose, wouldn't kill him; he's rich anyways.

But the anger is understandable, why pay extra because she got the shits?

But bashing the crap out of her, yea bullshit. Go to jail prick


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 15, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It sounds more like he's just saying sorry to try to avoid going to jail.
> 
> If he's really sorry, then good, he should be....but that doesn't mean that he shouldn't have to go to jail like other people who do these things. And I still don't trust that he won't do it again because when someone proves that they have that physically violent tendancy, I'm not sure it can ever be a sure thing that they won't do it again.



He's clearly not sorry. From what I've read Brown's action following the event in question show a completle lack of sympathy for his victim. Moreover, I'd puport he does not appreciate or care about the simple dif of 'right' and 'wrong' behaviour in domestic violence situations. Finally, a slap on the wrist is highly unlikely to quash this sort negative behaviour. In fact, said behaviour is often difficult to eliminate regardless of lawful punishement. I've no idea about treatments though, so I can't compare the cycle of relapse to anything. However, I think if it's in the blood and was forged in da enviro, it's in the blood to stay.

-He will do it again. Next time he'll just be more quiet about it. 
Maybe it will be years and years, but he'll do something like it. 100% proved.

This whole thing remind me of the Chris Rock comedy sound yite. 
Chris Brown should have listened! That pathetic apology was clearly a performance to meet demand in order to dismiss real consequence upon his person. That's just how things role when you have money, celebrity, or power. 

All that being said, I'm not sure serious jailtime would be an appopropriate sentence in this particualr case. I don't know all the details though. ---I wonder what the official charge will be ?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 15, 2009)

Throw him in a cell already.

And make sure it has lots and lots o soaps to drop and big burly men to take advantage of it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 15, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Throw him in a cell already.
> 
> And make sure it has lots and lots o soaps to drop and big burly men to take advantage of it.



So everyone who commits assault or is guilty of physical abuse should be raped multiple times ? That's very conductive to chagning behaviour and a fair setence.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2009)

> Throw him in a cell already.
> 
> And make sure it has lots and lots o soaps to drop and big burly men to take advantage of it.


This is the shit I'm talking about. Rape is not a justified punishment for this crime. I don't even think Jail time is as it will not help the individual get rid of his problems.

Community service where he works with people who suffered from domestic abuse and a fine that will go towards a related organisation .


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2009)

Fuck Chris pussy ass Brown.

Send his ass to jail. The men will love him 

Team Rihanna


----------



## Abigail (Feb 15, 2009)

Well since the website made this refusal to go to jail up, I'll wait for his side of the story before I make any judgements.



> Sorry but beating up on your girlfriend (*who is Rihanna of all people*) doesn't deserve to be forgiven.


Because it's Rihanna makes this any worse how?


----------



## Anjali (Feb 15, 2009)

The idiot needs to go to jail 

Chris Brown is just a stupid kid that thinks he's a man.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2009)

Chee said:


> Weird grammar there.



YO DAWG; I HERD U LIKE TO QUOTE, SO I PUT SOME CITATIONMARKS INSIDE YOUR CITATIONMARKS SO YOU CAN QUOTE WHILE YOU QUOTE

Any way, I must say the vindictiveness of this forum comes as no real surprise, moral high grounds are for pussies, amirite? But hey, if he did assault music lady X,Y or Z, then he should face assault charges. That's how this shit works.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Stupid Chris Brown fanboys, stfu with ur "Hell yeah, she threw out ur car keys so you had every right to beat the shit out of her!" If he gets off with this with no jail time, it'll be a great example for the kids. If you beat your partner it'll all be ok.


And I re-itterate, you didnt read a WORD I said. I _*NEVER*_ said it was ok to hit anyone, and im not a Chris Brown fan I dislike rap anyway. Pull your head out of your ass and read for a change. I said... 



> How is the guy a prick? Honestly. She threw his _*RENTED*_(as in NOT his) Lamborghini keys out the window in the middle of the night. That shits expensive. Id be pretty pissed off to. If the situation was reversed and she hit him you would all be saying "good he deserved it! the prick!". Fucking double standards.
> 
> Chris could of done nothing and most would say "what a bitch he is blah blah". Shit, Chris just cant win with you people, no matter how it would of went down.
> 
> Not a fan of Chris Brown nor do I like him very much but get real guys.


Nobody here has a clean slate so stop acting like saints id bet my left nut that everyone here has done something "morally" wrong in someone elses eyes more than once.

I can also almost guarantee that if it was a male friend that threw his keys and chris beat the shit out of him you'd all be cheering and claiming he deserved it. How is this any different? Thus the double standard.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 15, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Why he don't want to go in jail ?



Indeed, I can't think of a single reason.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 15, 2009)

Can't wait for Chris to be butthurt literally.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 15, 2009)

send the stupid bastard to jail


----------



## Mojim (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris Brown is doomed. Apologizing ain't enough...take the responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Aiolia (Feb 15, 2009)

Send his stupid ass to jail  That'll teach him a lesson.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 15, 2009)

> Chris Brown is doomed. _*Apologizing ain't enough...*_take the responsibility for your own actions.


Of course it isnt, hes a celeb. Anything he does is 20 times worse than if we do it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2009)

> Can't wait for Chris to be butthurt literally.


I'll ask the question again. Why does someone deserve to be raped for hitting someone?

Maybe you can shed some light on the subject. I don't even think it deserves jail time unless he shows continuous violence. 

It's battery/ABH, to me he should get community service and a fine. The fact that it's a woman he hit doesn't mean shit to me.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 15, 2009)

snd that bith to jail lol

he cant hit rihanna and get away with it


----------



## James_L (Feb 15, 2009)

Vickumzz said:


> How does she want more money if shes rich as hell already. It's clearly Chris Brown's fault.


 If your rich and had a chance get richer wouldn't you do it? its seen all the time in hollywood and in regular life accept its called "child support" and "divorce settlements" all Rhianna has to do drop a lawsuit, play the victim and she'll have a check coming her way. Second how do you know its Chris fault when we only heard* one side *of the story? your part of that group I mentioned early on in this thread that allow themselves to be influenced by the media ,ready to hang the guy before the whole truth comes out 



Team 8 is awesome said:


> "Hell yeah, she threw out ur car keys so you had every right to beat the shit out of her!" If he gets off with this with no jail time, it'll be a great example for the kids. If you beat your partner it'll all be ok.


Going to say the same thing to you, your too easily influenced we don't even know what really happened that day but in your mind hes already guilty


----------



## Vickumzz (Feb 15, 2009)

James_L said:


> If your rich and had a chance get richer wouldn't you do it? its seen all the time in hollywood and in regular life accept its called "child support" and "divorce settlements" all Rhianna has to do drop a lawsuit, play the victim and she'll have a check coming her way. Second how do you know its Chris fault when we only heard* one side *of the story? your part of that group I mentioned early on in this thread that allow themselves to be influenced by the media ,ready to hang the guy before the whole truth comes out
> 
> Going to say the same thing to you, your too easily influenced we don't even know what really happened that day but in your mind hes already guilty



He is guilty. Rihanna said it, he said it, who else has to say it?! Plus the truth came out already. Where have you been?


----------



## James_L (Feb 15, 2009)

Vickumzz said:


> He is guilty. Rihanna said it, he said it, who else has to say it?! Plus the truth came out already. Where have you been?



lol @ this of course Rihanna said it but wheres the details from Chris side of the story? post a link to it or what you think the truth is I'm interested because to my knowledge outside of a word here or there Chris has not given his side to the public , all the details came from 1 person and her camp


----------



## Vickumzz (Feb 15, 2009)

James_L said:


> lol @ this of course Rihanna said it but wheres the details from Chris side of the story? post a link to it or what you think the truth is I'm interested because to my knowledge outside of a word here or there Chris has not given his side to the public , all the details came from 1 corner


He admitted he beat her up. Do you listen to radio stations, or do you watch the news? Lol, I cant give you the link cause I heard it on a radio station...


----------



## James_L (Feb 15, 2009)

Vickumzz said:


> He admitted he beat her up. Do you listen to radio stations, or do you watch the news? Lol, *I cant give you the link cause I heard it on a radio station*...


of course......


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2009)

Vickumzz said:


> He is guilty. Rihanna said it, he said it, who else has to say it?! *Plus the truth came out already*. Where have you been?



Really? The _whole_ truth came out? I only remember hearing tons of rumors about what happened.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 15, 2009)

James_L said:


> why does that matter? Rihanna could of started this for a we know,Chis won't see a day in jail first time offender , rich and a celeb he'll just get probation


Even if he weren't a rich celeb he probably wouldn't get any jail time for this. It doesn't count as domestic abuse, making it aggravated assault, and it's his first offense. Not to mention Rihanna instigated the whole situation. He'll get 6 months at the most, if any time at all.


----------



## EdgeoO (Feb 15, 2009)

hey urrryone buy my cds so i can beat women and buy freedom

PROTECT MEEEE

what a fucking idiot =\


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 15, 2009)

FFS paris hilton, martha Stewart went to jail and those were not violent offenses.

At this point i dont understand how can anybody justify this kind of shit. Specially after most of the stories about rihanna's "provocation" have been debunked.

"Oh my she throwed my car keys" grow a fucking pair CB, thats not justification to beat the shit out of ANYBODY to the point of sending that person to the hospital.
Is not like he hit her once, he fucked her up good.

The only justification for that EVER is if you are a in a clear danger and you have no other choice or maybe if you are clinically insane, any less than that are BS excuses.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 15, 2009)

Rihanna claims she was in an "ongoing abusive relationship" with Chris Brown. 
So maybe this was not an isolated incident. She may also just be a little masochist.


----------



## Juno (Feb 15, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Even if he weren't a rich celeb he probably wouldn't get any jail time for this. It doesn't count as domestic abuse, making it aggravated assault, and it's his first offense. *Not to mention Rihanna instigated the whole situation. *He'll get 6 months at the most, if any time at all.



Wow. That's one fuck of an assumption you've gleaned. All we know is Chris Brown beat Rihanna badly enough she wound up in hospital before he turned himself into the police and expressed remorse through his dad. It's sick how you and a couple of others are absolutely fucking desperate to make Rihanna shoulder the blame for what Chris Brown did to her.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2009)

kulgan18 said:


> FFS paris hilton, martha Stewart went to jail and those were not violent offenses.
> 
> At this point i dont understand how can anybody justify this kind of shit. *Specially after most of the stories about rihanna's "provocation" have been debunked.*
> "Oh my she throwed my car keys" grow a fucking pair CB, thats not justification to beat the shit out of ANYBODY to the point of sending that person to the hospital.
> ...



 No it hasn't. We dont even know the stone cold facts. We just know that he beat her up. And that he got a text from another woman, though this hasnt been 100% confirmed.


----------



## James_L (Feb 15, 2009)

kulgan18 said:


> FFS paris hilton, martha Stewart went to jail and those were not violent offenses.
> 
> .


There cases was way more serious and in martha case it ruined people lives they Deserved jail in both their cases you can't  compare it to Chris


----------



## 64palms (Feb 15, 2009)

People hit each other once in a while.
However, there are times when it goes overboard. And this might be one of those cases.


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2009)

> " Protect me. "I'm your homeboy".



Don't let them bum you too hard in jail Homeboy


----------



## j2jpop (Feb 15, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> I'll ask the question again. Why does someone deserve to be raped for hitting someone?
> 
> Maybe you can shed some light on the subject. I don't even think it deserves jail time unless he shows continuous violence.
> 
> It's battery/ABH, to me he should get community service and a fine. The fact that it's a woman he hit doesn't mean shit to me.



According to the LAPD, domestic violence is defined as: _Abuse committed against an adult or fully emancipated minor who is the spouse, former spouse, cohabitant, former cohabitant, *who has a dating relationship*, former dating relationship, engagement relationship, former engagement relationship, or parties having a child in common._

One of the characteristics of battery is that the victim doesn't need to have visible injuries; however, to fall under the cohabitant-abuse category, the victim needs to have injuries verified by an officer's observation or by a medical exam.  Since Rihanna's injuries are clearly visible (at least according to current reports), I think the situation fits more under latter category than the former.  But even if it is just battery, you can get six months in jail, anyway.

As far as him hitting a woman not meaning anything to you: it doesn't mean anything to me, either.  If Chris Brown beat his gay lover, it'd be the same situation.  And if Rihanna gave him contusions and a bloody lip, I would call her a crazy bitch and want her put away (not for years, but at least for some time) as well.  

And as far as people thinking he deserves to raped...I'm pretty sure they didn't really mean that.  o.O


----------



## ZeroBlack (Feb 15, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Rihanna claims she was in an "ongoing abusive relationship" with Chris Brown.
> So maybe this was not an isolated incident. She may also just be a little masochist.



That explains some of those dominatrix suits Rihanna had been wearing


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2009)

> FFS paris hilton, martha Stewart went to jail and those were not violent offenses.


Driving whilst you're banned and drunk is more dangerous to civilians. Paris Hilton was doing this shit repeatedly aswell you also don't get provoked into drink driving without a lisence.

Martha got done for fraud, they're pretty strict on that for good reason though.



> At this point i dont understand how can anybody justify this kind of shit. Specially after most of the stories about rihanna's "provocation" have been debunked.


No one is justifying it. Some ( like me) don't think it is worth prison time. Some ( like me) think people are blowing it out of proportion.

Remove gender.

X committed Battery against Y.
X committed ABH against Y.

Neither of these are serious offences. If he committed GBH then yeah I would see it as severely fucked up.



> "Oh my she throwed my car keys" grow a fucking pair CB, thats not justification to beat the shit out of ANYBODY to the point of sending that person to the hospital.
> Is not like he hit her once, he fucked her up good.


People get beaten up all the time, they don't get sent to prison and raped over it. Further more the whole story is not actually known.



			
				J2pop said:
			
		

> I think the situation fits more under latter category than the former. But even if it is just battery, you can get six months in jail, anyway.


And usually for first offenders, you do not get the maximum sentence. They tend to give out community punishments and fines. 



> And as far as people thinking he deserves to raped...I'm pretty sure they didn't really mean that. o.O


I'm unsure.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 15, 2009)

I just finished watching Fox news. Chris Brown has finally spoken out. The news posted in this thread about him apologizing and refusing to go to jail is fake, like I previously stated. Anyway, he said he was saddened and sorry about what happened between him and Rihanna, and that he was taking conseling from his fam and pastor(now all of a sudden, he's "found god", lol). He also said that all the rumors on the net about what happened, are not true.


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 15, 2009)

> People get beaten up all the time, they don't get sent to prison and raped over it. Further more the whole story is not actually known.



Who says anything about rape being part of the required punishment here?.
Chris Brown being a celebrity is bound to have special treatment. 

I didnt saw that concern about Marta or paris getting sexually abused while they did time.
It was like "HAHAHA F U paris", and dont tell me this that driving drunk is any worse than this.



> No one is justifying it.



When you are saying he was provoked. I fail to see how any kind of provokation makes choking someone unconscious and beating him repeatedly "alright" or why would even matter(unless on the case of self defense like i pointed before).
Thats not a fight.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2009)

> Who says anything about rape being part of the required punishment here?.
> Chris Brown being a celebrity is bound to have special treatment.
> 
> I didnt saw that concern about Marta or paris getting sexually abused while they did time.
> It was like "HAHAHA F U paris", and dont tell me this that driving drunk is any worse than this.



People are saying I hope he gets raped in prison.

Drink driving is worse than what Chris Brown did. Drink driving can cost innocent people their lives. Add that on to the fact that she had repeatedly done such crimes and gotten away with it, add that aswell to the fact that she had no liscence to drive funnily enough it was taken away from her for drink driving. 


> When you are saying he was provoked into doing this. I fail to see how any kind of provokation makes choking someone unconscious and beating him repeatedly "alright" or why would even matter(unless on the case of self defense like i pointed before).
> Thats not a fight.


Provokation does not make something justified it's a mitigating factor.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 16, 2009)

I understand Chris for being upset that she threw his car keys out the window...


but beating her to point of her needing to be hospitalized is crossing the line. There is no defense for that, PERIOD. Same goes for a guy doing that to a guy or a woman doing that to a guy. If you send somebody to the hospital over something like throwing car keys out the window, you are a CRAZY FUCK THAT NEEDS HELP.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2009)

Changed his myspace to "Single"


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Changed his myspace to "Single"



It was Facebook. And that wasn't really him. It was a fraud. He released a statement a few hours ago. I saw it on fox news, and my9 news. The whole "chris brown refuses to go to jail" shit is fake.

Edit: Or did you really visit his myspace page, and it said "single"?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 16, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> It was Facebook. And that wasn't really him. It was a fraud. He released a statement a few hours ago. I saw it on fox news, and my9 news. The whole "chris brown refuses to go to jail" shit is fake.
> 
> Edit: Or did you really visit his myspace page, and it said "single"?



So what did really happened?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 16, 2009)

Chris Chris Chris....

Dude, here's some advice: Relationships never work out in the music industry. You're young and you have a lot of potential. Learn your lesson from this, move on from Rihanna, win back over the fans that you disappointed, and don't get caught up in any more relationships. 

At least he formally apologized...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 16, 2009)

what a pussy


----------



## Vermillionage (Feb 16, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I understand Chris for being upset that she threw his car keys out the window...
> 
> 
> but beating her to point of her needing to be hospitalized is crossing the line. There is no defense for that, PERIOD. Same goes for a guy doing that to a guy or a woman doing that to a guy. If you send somebody to the hospital over something like throwing car keys out the window, you are a CRAZY FUCK THAT NEEDS HELP.






Yes that's the way I see it too


----------



## Zabuzalives (Feb 16, 2009)

Louis-954 said:


> Nobody here has a clean slate so stop acting like saints id bet my left nut that everyone here has done something "morally" wrong in someone elses eyes more than once.



I never done anything close as bad as beating a woman half to death and biting. And i think almsot anyone on this forum has a similar background. 

Even figuring i am young, get angry at times and ""am human"". Its no excuse. 



Louis-954 said:


> I can also almost guarantee that if it was a male friend that threw his keys and chris beat the shit out of him you'd all be cheering and claiming he deserved it. How is this any different?



Because Rihanna is a female? Hence the difference. 



Louis-954 said:


> Thus the double standard.



A man is different then a woman, and as such they are treated differentely at times. I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8XC7idFyvE[/YOUTUBE]

Its over chris, in most ways for you sadly.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2009)

> I never done anything close as bad as beating a woman half to death and biting. And i think almsot anyone on this forum has a similar background.
> 
> Even figuring i am young, get angry at times and ""am human"". Its no excuse.


Half to death........ No one really knows the extent of her injuries. It could be a minor bruise.



> Because Rihanna is a female? Hence the difference.


So what if she is a woman.


> A man is different then a woman, and as such they are treated differentely at times. I see nothing wrong with that.


Double standards. Not saying he should have hit her, but the fact that she is a woman isn't an issue in this equation for me.


----------



## colours (Feb 16, 2009)

throw your pansy ass into jail


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 16, 2009)

gonna get raped in jail with an umbrella, ella, ella, a, a.


----------



## Nightmare (Feb 16, 2009)

_You don't fucking lay your hands on a woman _


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't accept that apology at all. I'm still gonna listen to the guys music. It's good, but I don't think he should be let off so easily for hitting a woman. It's wrong in every way. There is no circumstance where it's alright.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2009)

Wife beaters never go to jail. We wait until they kill them first.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wife beaters never go to jail. We wait until they kill them first.



You're absolutely right and that's really fucked up. These people should be put away before the thought of killing can even cross their minds.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't really see why women are some golden object that are above getting hit. Strictly speaking you shouldn't hit anyone, if you can let something slide because a woman does it you could let it slide when a man does the same thing.

I cringe anytime I hear people getting overly vex because some ''dainty harmless woman was assaulted''.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 16, 2009)

You guys really shouldn't judge them, you know nothing about their lives.

They're just entertainers, that's all, we never know enough to judge them.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 16, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> Don't really see why women are some golden object that are above getting hit. Strictly speaking you shouldn't hit anyone, if you can let something slide because a woman does it you could let it slide when a man does the same thing.
> 
> I cringe anytime I hear people getting overly vex because some ''dainty harmless woman was assaulted''.



EXACTA.

If what she and he says are true, they were arguing, she escalated it (some reports say she hit him others didn't), and somehow he started hitted her, and inbetwen the hits she threw the keys out of the windows instead of trying to leave??

I think what probably happen is breezy hit her hard as shit by accident and started freakin when he saw her nose bleed. I can't really see why, how or when he would have found time to bite her up and down (or maybe that was when she was throwing the keys instead of running).

I'm with Brown on this one, until I get more info this story seems really hyped up, and throwing away the keys (which I'm not sure he found according to the sources that said he didnt and thats the real reason he walked away) to a $300,000+ car that's not mine isn't acceptable, period. I don't care if you are a fucking toddler.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 16, 2009)

Nightmare said:


> _You don't fucking lay your hands on a woman _



This.

You can call me sexist or whatever if you'd like, that's just my opinion in all of this debate.


----------



## Juno (Feb 16, 2009)

hyakku said:


> EXACTA.
> 
> *If what she and he says are true,* they were arguing, she escalated it (some reports say she hit him others didn't), and somehow he started hitted her, and inbetwen the hits she threw the keys out of the windows instead of trying to leave??



Rihanna has not made _any _statement about what happened, and the only statement CB has issued is an apology. These stories about Rihanna starting it over a bunch of keys is bullshit. They're just rumours. But once again, people are so eager to blame the victim of abuse before the abuser, that they buy it.



> I think what probably happen is breezy hit her hard as shit by accident and started freakin when he saw her nose bleed. I can't really see why, how or when he would have found time to bite her up and down (or maybe that was when she was throwing the keys instead of running).



Empty speculation. And it's laughable that with no information on what happened, beyond the fact that CB hospitalise Rihanna, people's first reaction is to contrive as best they can to find a scenario in which that beating was justified. The best you guys can come up with is that she threw some keys on the ground? Really? Even if that were true, that's a fucking weak excuse to beat up your girlfriend. Nothing short of necessary self-defence can excuse that kind of response, yet CB doesn't appear to have been harmed in any way in this incident.



> I'm with Brown on this one, *until I get more info this story seems really hyped up*, and throwing away the keys (which I'm not sure he found according to the sources that said he didnt and thats the real reason he walked away) to a $300,000+ car that's not mine isn't acceptable, period. I don't care if you are a fucking toddler.



Until you get more info? You've already bought into all the BS rumours painting Rihanna as a deserving victim, so it's a bit rich that you're stating your virtuous skepticism of the BS rumours painting Chris as an abuser.

And no, only sick people think car keys are worth rearranging someone's face over. Even if true, that would mean she neither damaged his property nor instigated physical contact. If he beat her up over something as pathetic as that, he deserves prison since it's apparent his temper is dangerously out of control.

But then you seem to think it's ok to beat toddlers for losing keys, so I don't think you have _that_ much of a grasp on fair judgement.


----------



## Lee1993 (Feb 16, 2009)

he is no homeboy of mine
send that bastard to jail


----------



## Carolyn♥ (Feb 16, 2009)

he should go to jail, like any other human. he can't be above the law.


----------



## wiggely (Feb 16, 2009)

> I'm with Brown on this one, until I get more info this story seems really hyped up, and throwing away the keys (which I'm not sure he found according to the sources that said he didnt and thats the real reason he walked away) to a $300,000+ car that's not mine isn't acceptable, period. I don't care if you are a fucking toddler.


teenagers are morons.  keys and/replacing them are either free or $5 for cars.

if all the sane people in world thought it was acceptable to beat and strangle someone for $5 there would be no world left.  beating someone for $5 is not ok.  the only people who do think it is ok are agruing that point from jail.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 16, 2009)

Lee1993 said:


> he is no homeboy of mine
> send that bastard to jail



He never said you were his "homeboy". Obviously, you fail to realize that that statement was just a rumor.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 16, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> gonna get raped in jail with an umbrella, ella, ella, a, a.



I lol'd


----------



## E (Feb 16, 2009)

crazy celebrities 

now they can have threads dedicated to them in the cafe


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 16, 2009)

they are both gay now people please concentrate on important topics


----------



## Abigail (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol Modfucked title.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Feb 17, 2009)

Before any ~official reports~ came out, there were only baseless rumours and one of them was that Rihanna herpes so Chris beat Rihanna with an ~umberella ella ella eh eh eh~. D: 

I died of laughter after reading that for the first time...I have no idea why, but I did. :X:X:X


----------



## Fay (Feb 17, 2009)

New rumor:

Singer Rihanna's camp has declined to officially comment on Chris Brown's apology statement, but sources say that the "Umbrella" crooner is "appalled" by Brown's statement.

"All of us, including Rihanna, don't understand how he can say he's sorry on the one hand, but still... does not admit any guilt," a Barbados pal of Rihanna tells the Chicago Sun-Times. "He should have expressed more contrition."

After a week of negative press for Chris subsequent to the alleged abuse of Rihanna, Brown released a statement saying he was "sorry and saddened... over what transpired," but did not go into detail about the altercation.

A source close to the Rihanna told the newspaper that RiRi is "royally pissed off" at what she calls Brown's "cavalier and arrogant statement."

Both singers are currently keeping a low profile. Chris is due in court March 5.

Source:


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2009)

This is what really went down
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VNtrozMSNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hyakku (Feb 17, 2009)

Seabear said:


> Rihanna has not made _any _statement about what happened, and the only statement CB has issued is an apology. These stories about Rihanna starting it over a bunch of keys is bullshit. They're just rumours. But once again, people are so eager to blame the victim of abuse before the abuser, that they buy it.



Well according to police sources and close sources (the ones that state her injuries which have been generally accepted as truth now) she claims that this was ongoing abuse and other nonsense. I don't see what star is willing to go through all this with all her money, it's pointless. Like I said, this could be baseless, but these are supposed to be HER statements, not his. She apparently claims it was about a text message / keys being thrown, but that could be wrong. I'm not eager to do shit, I don't really care about either one of them beyond the fact that I find it funny that Chris Brown of all people is being brought up on assault charges.




> Empty speculation. And it's laughable that with no information on what happened, beyond the fact that CB hospitalise Rihanna, people's first reaction is to contrive as best they can to find a scenario in which that beating was justified. The best you guys can come up with is that she threw some keys on the ground? Really? Even if that were true, that's a fucking weak excuse to beat up your girlfriend. Nothing short of necessary self-defence can excuse that kind of response, yet CB doesn't appear to have been harmed in any way in this incident.



No, that's not, but look at the pot call the kettle black. It hasn't technically even been confirmed WHAT he did to her, this "beating" could be a swollen lip and her being "hospitalised" really could have been her just going to the hospital getting checked out and leaving, I mean no reports have stated ANYTHING that would require immediate medical attention from a hospital, which is why (again speculation) I believe they haven't released the photos, if they were that bad, why would they NOT want to get the sympathy from people? And if it's this evident, what the fuck is taking the cops so long?






> Until you get more info? You've already bought into all the BS rumours painting Rihanna as a deserving victim, so it's a bit rich that you're stating your virtuous skepticism of the BS rumours painting Chris as an abuser.



As have you, I guess we'll have to wait to see who's right.



> And no, only sick people think car keys are worth rearranging someone's face over. Even if true, that would mean she neither damaged his property nor instigated physical contact. If he beat her up over something as pathetic as that, he deserves prison since it's apparent his temper is dangerously out of control.
> 
> But then you seem to think it's ok to beat toddlers for losing keys, so I don't think you have _that_ much of a grasp on fair judgement.



There's a difference between losing keys and taking the keys out of a car that's not yours, worth probably more than half a million dollars, and throwing them for theme possibly not to be found and "losing" them. 

And yes, I'm sure he would call down the Car Gods who would then accept his 5 dollars and grant him with a new key. Everythings not about money, that shit would just piss you the fuck off if ANYONE threw your keys out of the window. You've gotta call tow trucks, wait till morning, etc etc really annoying. I'm not saying it's right but that would be fucking annoying.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Feb 17, 2009)

hyakku said:


> I believe they haven't released the photos, if they were that bad, why would they NOT want to get the sympathy from people?


I can think of a few reasons, and I'm sure you could too if you thought about it for more than 0 seconds.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 17, 2009)

Danny Lilithborne said:


> I can think of a few reasons, and I'm sure you could too if you thought about it for more than 0 seconds.



I can make baseless statements, and I'm sure you can too if you tried for more than 0 seconds.

It's obviously not to protect her privacy, or she would have kept this case alot more low profile than she has (just because you aren't making official statements doesn't mean she doesn't have some degree of control the media has in this), and if she's telling the truth, what the hell is so difficult about showing the PROOF? Obviously the cops feel the same way as they are (or were) waiting to move forward with charges on him pending more evidence.

So what are your few reasons?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2009)

hyakku said:


> I can make baseless statements, and I'm sure you can too if you tried for more than 0 seconds.
> 
> It's obviously not to protect her privacy, or she would have kept this case alot more low profile than she has (just because you aren't making official statements doesn't mean she doesn't have some degree of control the media has in this), and if she's telling the truth, what the hell is so difficult about showing the PROOF? Obviously the cops feel the same way as they are (or were) waiting to move forward with charges on him pending more evidence.
> 
> So what are your few reasons?



When your career is based on looks showing pictures of your face swollen and covered in bruises isn't the best business move.


----------



## Juno (Feb 17, 2009)

hyakku said:


> Well according to police sources and close sources (the ones that state her injuries which have been generally accepted as truth now) she claims that this was ongoing abuse and other nonsense.




Again, Rihanna has made no claims, _at all_. The police reports identifying her as the victim do not go into personal relationship gossip. Anyone suggesting that they have is talking out of the ass.

But oh, good for you for assuming that any claim of ongoing abuse is automatically 'nonsense'. 


> I don't see what star is willing to go through all this with all her money, it's pointless.



Not all the money in the world can change basic human psychology. If you can't understand why a woman would put up with being abused, look up battered wife syndrome. It's hardly new, and the idea it only affects women based on their income is laughable.



> Like I said, this could be baseless, but these are supposed to be HER statements, not his. She apparently claims it was about a text message / keys being thrown, but that could be wrong. I'm not eager to do shit, I don't really care about either one of them beyond the fact that I find it funny that Chris Brown of all people is being brought up on assault charges.



He's being brought up on charges of criminal threat. It's pretty obvious he did something pretty over of line to have put his girlfriend in hospital and felt the need to turn himself over to the police, and then to later apologise for what he did and say he was seeking religious guidance.

Seriously, get out of the egyptian river. It's not a big fucking leap to assume CB is the one who is at fault here. 




> No, that's not, but look at the pot call the kettle black. It hasn't technically even been confirmed WHAT he did to her, this "beating" could be a swollen lip and her being "hospitalised" really could have been her just going to the hospital getting checked out and leaving, I mean no reports have stated ANYTHING that would require immediate medical attention from a hospital, which is why (again speculation) I believe they haven't released the photos, if they were that bad, why would they NOT want to get the sympathy from people? And if it's this evident, what the fuck is taking the cops so long?



They're not obliged to release photos of a victim of abuse. Contrary to what you think, it's not actually any of our fucking business and cops are not peddlers of celebrity gossip.

And also contrary to what you think, not everyone is happy to get beaten up. Not every woman who is battered by their lover is keen to flaunt their injuries. If you knew anything about domestic abuse you would know that half the reason it is such a pervasive problem is because the victims are left shamed and withdrawn.

This may not be what Rihanna is going through right now, but you keep expressing disbelief that any woman would want privacy at a time like this. Really, that's just ignorance. There's plenty of reasons why Rihanna is not speaking to the press or appearing in public... the main one being she's probably not a tactless media-whore.


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 17, 2009)

New rumor: Chris Brown is a Power Ranger.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 17, 2009)

New Fact: 

We Are the Champions > Disturbia, Pon de Replay, and Chris Brown.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 17, 2009)

Stroev said:


> New Fact:
> 
> We Are the Champions > Disturbia, Pon de Replay, and Chris Brown.



New Fact:

You're post is beyond pointless...

Anyway, it would make complete sense that the reason why Rihanna has not spoken out yet, is because she wants to keep a low profile until the time is right. Obviously, shes waiting until the time is right to adress the situation. As far as the public giving their opinions on Chris's apology, their opinions really doesnt matter, because at the end of the day, they're not the ones who were beaten, nor do they knows ths stone cold facts. So until we hear from CB and Rihanna, all statements and opinions coming from the public is pointless and baseless.


----------



## Stroev (Feb 17, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> New Fact:
> 
> You're post is beyond pointless...


Yet another fact: Insert Baseless rumors.

But you're right; the media and public have been creating rumors and slander ever since the incident. We'll never know how they really feel and whatnot until it's all cooled down.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 17, 2009)

HENCE THE REASON I'M NOT INTO CELEBS


----------



## Frostman (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh shit, at first i was on Rihanna's side. I was a bit biased because she was pretty and was the bigger star. Now i read that she threw the *keys* to his *Lamborghini* out the window. Thats just one of those pet pevs that would make almost anyone pissed.  I understand why he snapped. There are some lines women should not cross.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 17, 2009)

Seabear said:


> Again, Rihanna has made no claims, _at all_. The police reports identifying her as the victim do not go into personal relationship gossip. Anyone suggesting that they have is talking out of the ass.



Well, everything IN this thread is based off hearsay, iirc, no authority figure even confirmed it WAS rihanna, so obviously we have to base something off of "well reputed sources".



> But oh, good for you for assuming that any claim of ongoing abuse is automatically 'nonsense'.



Would you have preferred I say 'shit' or 'stuff'? It was just a figure of speech, but yes, your extremism is right and I believe all women should be beat with bats and trained to produce superchildren while not backtalking.



> Not all the money in the world can change basic human psychology. If you can't understand why a woman would put up with being abused, look up battered wife syndrome. It's hardly new, and the idea it only affects women based on their income is laughable.



Ummm, except for the fact that they haven't been dating that long and Rihanna, unlike most women who suffer from BWS , has protection against continued abuse and multiple options. I don't say that makes it better, but it does make me question what her logic was. It's not about income, it's about her status, income and resources she has to utilize to not be put in these situations.



> He's being brought up on charges of criminal threat. It's pretty obvious he did something pretty over of line to have put his girlfriend in hospital and felt the need to turn himself over to the police, and then to later apologise for what he did and say he was seeking religious guidance.



Except that you, like me, are fucking speculating. According to you, we shouldn't even be discussing this because NOTHING has been confirmed other than Chris Brown saying sorry for "something".



> Seriously, get out of the egyptian river. It's not a big fucking leap to assume CB is the one who is at fault here.



No one said he didn't, but it takes two to tango.





> They're not obliged to release photos of a victim of abuse. Contrary to what you think, it's not actually any of our fucking business and cops are not peddlers of celebrity gossip.



No, of course they aren't, but right now we are talking everything based on speculation, so photos would of course help.



> And also contrary to what you think, not everyone is happy to get beaten up. Not every woman who is battered by their lover is keen to flaunt their injuries. If you knew anything about domestic abuse you would know that half the reason it is such a pervasive problem is because the victims are left shamed and withdrawn.
> 
> This may not be what Rihanna is going through right now, but you keep expressing disbelief that any woman would want privacy at a time like this. Really, that's just ignorance. There's plenty of reasons why Rihanna is not speaking to the press or appearing in public... the main one being she's probably not a tactless media-whore.



And here i was thinking everyone likes to be a punching bag.

Assuming makes an ass... oh fuck it you will just say something stupid back. I'm a misogynistic, egotistical, male that's completely ignorant to issues like domestic abuse because I often beat women, children and forest animals.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 18, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Oh shit, at first i was on Rihanna's side. I was a bit biased because she was pretty and was the bigger star. Now i read that she threw the *keys* to his *Lamborghini* out the window. Thats just one of those pet pevs that would make almost anyone pissed.  I understand why he snapped. There are some lines women should not cross.



That's purely speculation and nothing but a rumor. Until we hear from CB and Rihanna, _everything_ is a rumor, except for the fact that he beat her. And even if it was true, I find it hard to believe that he would beat her over something as petty as that. I could understand someone getting mad over something like that, though. Whoever made that rumor, must be bullshitting. I dont know about the rest of you, but I find it extremely difficult to believe any rumor that has surfaced, because the only two people who know what actually happened are CB and Rihanna. I dont know how _anybody else _can know what happened, unless they were informed from CB and Rihanna.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2009)

The gossip around this issue sickens me, seriously. I still feel that as wrong as Chris Brown might be for doing this, he nor Rihanna deserve to be wrongly scrutinized by the media and other people just for the sake of doing so. I guess people will never understand what it feels like to be wrongly accused of accusing this or that by the masses unless they're in that position. It's too bad that about ninety percent of the people or so who read the article about Chris Brown's apology felt that this was not enough.


----------



## Klue (Feb 18, 2009)

Rihanna had what was coming to her.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know if this is true.



> The drama around Chris Brown’s beating of Rihanna continues.
> 
> Media reports have confirmed what we reported earlier: that Chris Brown did indeed beat Rihanna, but it’s the reason that’s even more bizarre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zabuzalives (Feb 18, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Oh shit, at first i was on Rihanna's side. I was a bit biased because she was pretty and was the bigger star. Now i read that she threw the *keys* to his *Lamborghini* out the window. Thats just one of those pet pevs that would make almost anyone pissed.  I understand why he snapped. There are some lines women should not cross.



yeah your probably the type who would react in the same way right?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 18, 2009)

I know why Chris hit Rihanna!

They were driving home from the Grammy's when Chris started fighting with her, so she said "Shut Up And Drive!" Chris was mad and turned down the radio, and Rihanna said "Please Don't Stop The Music!" But Chris didn't stop fighting, so she took an "Umbrellla" and hit him. He got so mad that he strangled her so that she had "No Air"!


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 19, 2009)

Sex and Drugs said:


> I know why Chris hit Rihanna!
> 
> They were driving home from the Grammy's when Chris started fighting with her, so she said "*Shut Up And Drive*!" Chris was mad and turned down the radio, and Rihanna said "*Please Don't Stop The Music*!" But Chris didn't stop fighting, so she took an "*Umbrellla*" and hit him. He got so mad that he strangled her so that she had "*No Air*"!



after that he tried to *run it*


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Feb 19, 2009)

The police photo of her bruised face is now out.



Looks like she took a real beating.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Feb 19, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> The police photo of her bruised face is now out.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she took a real beating.



Good lord.
He really battered her...


----------



## Bender (Feb 19, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> The police photo of her bruised face is now out.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she took a real beating.



Damn he fucked her up badly


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you sure that isint photoshopped?


----------



## Juno (Feb 19, 2009)

It was bad enough that the papers revealed her identity immediately despite the usual procedure of protecting the privacy of victims, but now they're publishing the crime photos? I hope they get sued.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 19, 2009)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> The police photo of her bruised face is now out.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she took a real beating.


 
Holy crap!  That bastard!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2009)

he beat that shit with a bat


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 19, 2009)

That does not look like her.


----------



## Halo (Feb 19, 2009)

It doesn't look like her because he beat her up bad.

TMZ is pretty reliable and I'm willing to believe that's authentic. What an asshole.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll put this in the front post 

He fucked her up, if a man was in the car he would have sat his pussy ass in his seat and would not have raised a fist at her.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2009)

NOO! THAT S***T BROWN MUST DAI!!!

He messed up with Rhiana! now he can go screw in the hobbit cave! RIGHT ON the Ground!


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 20, 2009)

Fuck, I feel socially left out. I dont know whom them celebrities are 

googling is out of the question 

and yes, it seems he really kicked her ass bad


----------



## Instant Karma (Feb 20, 2009)

It looks very real. TMZ is pretty reliable with stuff like this. That shit is just plain fucked up.....

Her face, geezus. It looked like she got pounded and i guess the 'devil horns' rumor wasn't a rumour at all. I feel wrong just for looking at it and i won't anymore. 

From what i understand several people are retracting semi-neutral or encouraging statements they gave about Chis Brown. Even T.I. retracted the words he said about Brown, saying he regretted speaking before understanding the situation and such. All i know is, that boy needs serious help and that photo makes his apology look extra lame. I give it another 2-3 months before someone gives _him_ a beating at some point.


----------



## James_L (Feb 20, 2009)

Halo said:


> It doesn't look like her because he beat her up bad.
> 
> TMZ is pretty reliable and I'm willing to believe that's authentic. What an asshole.



TMZ a gossip site lol, Pics don't matter to me Im still holding judgment till I hear Chris side


----------



## Splintered (Feb 20, 2009)

Nope not photoshopped.  CNN said that the police are looking for who leaked the photo.


----------



## Sima (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm on neither Chris or Rihanna's side. I think they both did things to be at fault.

Rihanna shouldn't have thrown the keys out the window, she shouldn't have provoked him like that.

But I also believe that Chris shouldn't have beat her all to hell...no person deserves that, no one.

but after seeing the picture of what he actually did to Rihanna...its...just unbelieveable. I don't see why anyone would do that to someone, I understand it happens everyday...but still.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 20, 2009)

*TMZ Leaks a Photo of Beaten Rihanna*

​


> LOS ANGELES ? A photo that appears to be Rihanna's face with bruises, scratches and swelling from an attack allegedly at the hands of boyfriend Chris Brown was posted Thursday night by the celebrity Web site TMZ.
> 
> The close-up image shows a welt above each of the woman's eyebrows, marks on her cheek and around her lips, and general swelling. TMZ did not say how it obtained the photo, when it was taken or by whom.
> 
> ...



SOURCE: Yahoo! News

All I can say is *DAMN!*


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL TMZ LEAK.


----------



## BlueFox! (Feb 20, 2009)

Holy shit...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Not gonna look.  Because really...what do we get out of looking.  Unless I enjoy seeing her beaten up..which I don't.  If that gets you off, I ain't judging...but please...people that want to see this so badly...what motivates you?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 20, 2009)

^ The same thing that motivated you to post in this thread.


----------



## Hi Im God (Feb 20, 2009)

oh wow a completely NEW thread on the SAME topic that ISN'T even news.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> oh wow a completely NEW thread on the SAME topic that ISN'T even news.



Gotta love it, huh?


----------



## Luciana (Feb 20, 2009)

photoshop ._.,mostly because of the crappy quality of the pic


----------



## Byakkö (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh wow, she looks pretty messed up in that picture :/


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Nesha said:


> ^ The same thing that motivated you to post in this thread.


 
_A curiousity of understanding the masses_ is gained for you by looking at the photograph of a battered person who is far from the average in their socio-economic standing?

Get the fuck outta here, Nesh.  You're alright.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 20, 2009)

> "I am seeking the counseling of my pastor, my mother and other loved ones and I am committed, with God's help, to emerging a better person."



Maybe ol' Bubba the buttrapist down at the prison will counsel him. 

To emerge a better person...his spokesman seriously needs to come up with better lines.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 20, 2009)

They published Rihanna's photo's today in one of the English newspapers , the difference is shocking !
I don't she should ever forgive that bastard ever , I know I wouldn't


----------



## Evilene (Feb 20, 2009)

Just saw the pic in another community I frequent. I was speechless. That poor girl. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Feb 20, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Not gonna look.  Because really...what do we get out of looking.  Unless I enjoy seeing her beaten up..which I don't.  If that gets you off, I ain't judging...but please...people that want to see this so badly...what motivates you?



Ehm...maybe some just simply wanted to know HOW badly she was beaten up? 

A little bit of info to base your reaction on instead of all the rumours?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 20, 2009)

I saw the picture on TMZ this afternoon. Pretty fucked up.


----------



## yoshhh (Feb 21, 2009)

fuck the real pic is worst than that fake one that was going around.


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Rihanna's Battered Photo*

I didn't want to post a second thread but it didn't have a pic so here


:amazed

I really can't believe what happened.....but then again I can't say that %100 of celebrity relations are.....well good or happy ones


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 21, 2009)

lo another one XDDD


----------



## Tuanie (Feb 21, 2009)

i want a chance to fight with chris brown, that bitch ass


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 21, 2009)

Apparently on the "Tyra Show" he said that he would see his father beat his mom.....I think somethings are passed on to us, still no excuse. If a woman is man enough to hit someone, they are man enough to get hit


----------



## Toby (Feb 21, 2009)

This is so interesting. I can't believe that this all happened over a pair of car-keys. This Chris Brown is one hell of a man to care so much for an inanimate object. 

I blame the lax gun-laws.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2009)

For God's Sake, there's an official discussion!


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 21, 2009)

kandiman1224 said:


> Apparently on the "Tyra Show" he said that he would see his father beat his mom.....I think somethings are passed on to us, still no excuse. If a woman is man enough to hit someone, they are man enough to get hit



Oh shut up you backwards ass twit. Equal rights does not mean equal hits.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 21, 2009)

No person should get beat up that bad over anything.  What that guy did was in my opinion wrong, and I hope he goes to jail and get beat up himself so he knows what it feels like.


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 21, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Oh shut up you backwards ass twit. Equal rights does not mean equal hits.



Not saying I would have hit her......hitting girls is wrong 
especially over material things like the last post said.
I still think if they will hit you they can't always expect to not get hit in return  

So your saying Wemon can beat their husbands and not be put in jail.....the downright truth is that they shouldn't be acting like kids  nobody should have hit anybody

Chris Brown shouldn't have hit her


----------



## Sayuri (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, that looks terrible.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 21, 2009)

I seriously hope everyone obsessing over this dies a violent death.

Are our lives really so vapid and empty we have to watch other peoples' as if its a reality show?


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 21, 2009)

She deserves better than this. That's about all I have to say.


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 21, 2009)

I feel that the photo does not resemble Rihanna at all.


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 21, 2009)

oh i saw this on the news, poor her...i hope she gets justice


----------



## Dark Saint (Feb 21, 2009)

Disturbing-a!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Feb 21, 2009)

Dark Saint said:


> Disturbing-a!



He hit her with an umbrella...ella...ella. Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Sheireen (Feb 21, 2009)

I used to like Chris Brown but after that I hate him


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2009)

DarkHoney said:


> I used to like Chris Brown but after that I hate him



Yeah, I'm sure he's probably heartbroken to hear that.....


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 22, 2009)

TYRA BANKZ ARING HAWT N SEXAH N ZOMG CHRIS BROWN ARING BIG DICKWHOLE N ZOMG LEIK SHE IS BITCH CUZ SHE THROW KEEZ ND ZOMG CELEBRATAHZ!!!!!!!1111111


This thread needs to die.  In a fire.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Feb 22, 2009)

wow, there's an official discussion on this? wtf

shit like this happens everyday. even celebrities have personal lives.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 22, 2009)

Chris Brown is about to get styled on.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 22, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yeah, I'm sure he's probably heartbroken to hear that.....



Yup, he is.

His career is going down the drain 

Songs pulled of the air, Commercials have been taking down, Ads have been canceled 

Lots of people hate him, well more since he had haters anyways. I liked him. Now, I want his career to be ripped straight out of his hands


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Yeah, because Chris Brown had loads of hits songs that were on the radio right now.



Chris Brown doesn't even have any hit songs out right now to be played on the radio. Now if he just released a new album with new singles and radio stations weren't playing then his career would be down the shitter. But the last album he released came out in 07 and the last single that came from that album was in April of 08.

Radio stations weren't playing any of his songs anyways because he didn't have any new ones out right now.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 22, 2009)

People on care cause he hit a hot girl, not saying what he did was good. But had he hit some ugly bitch people wouldn't care as much. Also I don't think domestic abuse of any kind is good, but I get angry when people say " A Man should never hit a woman", implying that a Woman is allowed to hit a man. Who ever starts hitting man or woman should be prepared to get hit back.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 22, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yup, he is.
> 
> His career is going down the drain
> 
> ...



Yeah, as if CB really gives a flying fuck what everybody in this thread thinkS, including U.

lol at U, for leading the "end of cb's career" bridgade, when we all know that his career will bounce back in about two years. Apparently, people have nothing better to do with their lives, but talk about other people's lives...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 22, 2009)

Poor CB, my sis even went about deleting his songs from our HD.



> Yeah, as if CB really gives a flying fuck what everybody in this thread thinkS, including U.



Him begging for forgiveness say yes. In anycase everyone going around passing judgement and hoping for Chris Brown to die are idiots, shit happens why are we fucking talking about this?


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 22, 2009)

Why are there people here that are so surprised that others like talking about celebrity controversy?


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Feb 22, 2009)

I knew he was a Asshole 
I want my money back


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 22, 2009)

Why is this such a big fucking deal still? And why the hell is this in the Cafe?


----------



## On and On (Feb 22, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Why is this such a big fucking deal still? And why the hell is this in the Cafe?



Bigger question: did he really think he was going to get away with that bullshit?


----------



## FoxxyKat (Feb 23, 2009)

It was really sad hearing about this I wish them both the best.

I do find it crazy that some stations have stopped playing his songs, yet will play R. Kelly songs. WTF?


----------



## Girls' Generation (Feb 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Poor CB, my sis even went about deleting his songs from our HD.
> 
> 
> 
> Him begging for forgiveness say yes. In anycase everyone going around passing judgement and hoping for Chris Brown to die are idiots, shit happens why are we fucking talking about this?



Wow. So your sister deleted CB songs off her HD because of this stupid shit?

Who else did the same? Why are you people so shallow?


----------



## Taco (Feb 23, 2009)

In jail, CB is gonna drop the soap and get raped..

on purpose.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 23, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Yeah, as if *CB really gives a flying fuck what everybody in this thread thinkS, including U*.





 Shouldn't he care what we think? After all if we don't like him his career is over. No album sales, no job. And the mass amount of hate he's getting, his short lived career is going down the toilet 



> lol at U, for leading the "end of cb's career" bridgade, when we all know that his career will bounce back in about two years.



His career will bounce back in 2 years? Those pics of Rihanna are still gonna be here in 2 years. That will haunt his career forever an no one will forget what he did to her. 


> Apparently, people have nothing better to do with their lives, but talk about other people's lives...



I added you to the list, you've posted in here a number of times.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 23, 2009)

This thread is still fucking alive.

It needs to die.  Or do I need to kill it myself?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris Brown is about to pull an Ike and hook up with Rihanna again.



Tylerannosaurus said:


> Shouldn't he care what we think? After all if we don't like him his career is over. No album sales, no job. And the mass amount of hate he's getting, his short lived career is going down the toilet



CB is about to do that ultimate spin and become the worlds most successful gospel singer.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 23, 2009)

This is why poor people annoy me the most in the world. I am not fan of Chris Brown don't even listen to his music. I do not wish his career to go down the ''drain'' however, it isn't something that would actually come easy in life it's actually quite a difficult career to pursue. Which is why many people who can sing, work ordinary jobs.

I doubt his career is fucked up anyway, people's anger will die down and he will mature. If people hate on these actions from a 19 year old boy for 10 years that would be  quite pathetic.


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 23, 2009)

FoxxyKat said:


> It was really sad hearing about this I wish them both the best.
> 
> I do find it crazy that some stations have stopped playing his songs, yet will play R. Kelly songs. WTF?



I guess from people's perspective 
consentual sex>beating the shit out of a weaker person.

One question though, when exactly is it correct to talk about this on the cafe?.
When the trial starts? when he is convicted? ??.

We already have the pictures...Do we need more detail of the fight is that it?.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 23, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> If people hate on these actions from a 19 year old boy for 10 years that would be  quite pathetic.



Why?                 .


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 23, 2009)

*sigh 

heres a pic of her after the beating 

wow


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> This thread is still fucking alive.
> 
> It needs to die.  Or do I need to kill it myself?



That may be done through multiple spam


----------



## kandiman1224 (Feb 23, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Why?                 .



Because its un-neaded dwelling


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Why is this such a big fucking deal still? And why the hell is this in the Cafe?



More importantly: When the hell did you get back?

Shit, I thought you were still banned for your bitching about Obama. 



			
				Mystictrunks said:
			
		

> Chris Brown is about to pull an Ike and hook up with Rihanna again.





Alright, we can let this thread die now since they're actually showing a special on this BS on MTV.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> * Shouldn't he care what we think? After all if we don't like him his career is over. No album sales, no job. And the mass amount of hate he's getting, his short lived career is going down the toilet *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People coming to this useless thread, wishing to god that his career go's down the drain, and wishing bodily harm on him. They have nothing better to do. You're leading the pack...


If there a list, then you're at the top of it.

Obviously, you're talking outta your ass....kid! If you read my post, you'd realize that I was one of the few posters who have denounced this thread. I also let everyone know that the rumors posted in the very first post about CB calling everyone his homeboy and his facebook statement, are completely false. Perhaps you were too busy fantasizing about Miley Cyrus? Who knows. Word of advice, stay in school.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 26, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> People coming to this useless thread, wishing to god that his career go's down the drain, and wishing bodily harm on him. They have nothing better to do. You're leading the pack...
> 
> 
> If there a list, then you're at the top of it.
> ...



 

U R LIEK SO BADASS.

Seriously, get over it. People hate him even more now 

I care about the facebook rumors because 

He beat her face up bad.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 27, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> *U R LIEK SO BADASS*.
> 
> Seriously, get over it. People hate him even more now
> 
> ...



Thanks for the complement, I'm flattered.

LOL at you caring about something that's not even true.

Give it up kid, seriously. I'm borderline flaming you, and that's the last thing I want. You obsessing over what happened in another person's life is quite disturbing. Leave it at that.


----------



## KawpyNinja (Feb 27, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> . Perhaps you were too busy fantasizing about Miley Cyrus? Who knows. Word of advice, stay in school.



Miley who-us???

hoo dat??


----------



## Tyler (Feb 27, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Thanks for the complement, I'm flattered.
> 
> LOL at you caring about something that's not even true.
> 
> Give it up kid, seriously. I'm borderline flaming you, and that's the last thing I want. You obsessing over what happened in another person's life is quite disturbing. Leave it at that.





Ok. You obviously didn't read my post correctly, maybe _you_ should go back to school 

When I said " I care about the facebook rumors because ", I meant I didn't give a damn. Im not obsessed over Chris Browns life seeing as it is ruined  Miley Cyrus is a different story 

Give what up? Im sorry that I don't kiss Chris Browns' ass and justify his woman beating actions such as yourself. Say what you want, he was wrong. Leave it at that.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 27, 2009)

He beat someone up who's weaker than him.

This doesn't happen ever.

CRUSIFY HIM!!


----------



## Hope (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw Chris Brown live at the start on january, and Rihanna came on stage and they seemed fine. 

Oh dear is all I have to say. All these other celebrities getting involved aswell makes me lol.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2009)

is it true that chris brown punched rhiana cause she transmitted him a sexual desease?
or is that stupid retarded rumor?


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 27, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> is it true that chris brown punched rhiana cause she transmitted him a sexual desease?
> or is that stupid retarded rumor?


stupid retarded rumor.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2009)

Lol Just as I tought.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> But if you can quote where I say  I did say I want his career to go down the drain why? Obviously he wanted it to if he wants to go beating his girlfriend, who is FAMOUS. He fails



You actually think doing shit like that will end someones career? Musicians who do horrible things keep their success all the time, hell sometimes that is their career.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, Like Michael Jackson.
But again no one is sure if he was guilty or not.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> You actually think doing shit like that will end someones career? Musicians who do horrible things keep their success all the time, hell sometimes that is their career.



Not when your girlfriend is RIHANNA, who is more famous than he is himself  If his career isn't over, thats good for him. Im not a fan of him anymore, and I know for a fact. He lost a lot of fans. But he stll has a couple groupies that don't mind getting slapped  beat.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 27, 2009)

Guess who's back together? 



> Rihanna and Chris Brown are
> 
> The pair have reunited almost three weeks after Brown, 19, allegedly battered the “Umbrella” singer on Feb. 8, a source tells PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 27, 2009)

Aww,and Chris Brown and Rihanna lived happily ever after.pek
See everything turned out just fine guys.

omg,she is dumb.
Rihanna's hot and all and I like her music but seriously...wtf!?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it true that this thread is full of gay and lose and is about rich ass people that probably suck at what they do but are loved by the masses as celebrities anyway?


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 27, 2009)

Tokoyami said:


> Is it true that this thread is full of gay and lose and is about rich ass people that probably suck at what they do but are loved by the masses as celebrities anyway?



Nope,that's another rumor.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 27, 2009)

Revy said:


> Aww,and Chris Brown and Rihanna lived happily ever after.pek
> See everything turned out just fine guys.
> 
> *omg,she is dumb.
> Rihanna's hot and all and I like her music but seriously...wtf!?*



I know Rihanna what were you thinking 

You are to hawt to be with a gorilla looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like him, and he beat you  Her parents need to....well they can't do a damn thing since shes grown. Why riri 

Give me 2 1/2 more years, and come hit me up


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 27, 2009)

Nothing will happen with him.
Michael Jackson (molesting children), O.J. (for killing his wife), R Kelly (making a porn video with a 14 years old girl) all got away (OJ lately got arrested for another act).


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 27, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> I know Rihanna what were you thinking
> 
> You are to hawt to be with a gorilla looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like him, and he beat you  Her parents need to....well they can't do a damn thing since shes grown. Why riri
> 
> Give me 2 1/2 more years, and come hit me up



I agree,she can do so much better.
She should leave him on his ass, like her song 'take a bow'.

lol wut about Miley?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 27, 2009)

Revy said:


> I agree,she can do so much better.
> She should leave him on his ass, like her song 'take a bow'.
> 
> lol wut about Miley?



Miley knows, she knows about me and Rihanna. She doesn't have a problem with it. I got it all worked out 

jk Sorry Riri, once that Justin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) goes to jail, miley will be mine.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 27, 2009)

Revy said:


> Nope,that's another rumor.


Okay lemme spell this out for you.

P-L-A-Z-A  I-S  T-H-A-T  W-A-Y !-!-!

Isn't there a sticky saying no celebretah crap here?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2009)

they are back together gnfo


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)

Chris Brown = Pimp of The Year

This was all viral marketing for his next album.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 28, 2009)

Rihanna deserves whatever she gets coming to her now.


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 28, 2009)

another example of talentless stars fueds


----------



## domond123 (Feb 28, 2009)

You can't feel that bad for her in my book if she there back together. What i want to know is what could chris brown say to get here back after a beating like that.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 28, 2009)

^chris brown sings "look at all this money, double your money ,double your fun ,chew doublemint gum"

oh supposedly he got a huge dong, girls claim to have spotted this in pics.

soooo, yeah, i don't which part allows you to beat girls mercilessly, but , i support it!


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 28, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Guess who's back together?
> 
> Rihanna and Chris Brown are
> 
> ...



Because this  isn't enough:


----------



## Hope (Feb 28, 2009)

She is seriously an idiot for taking him back.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Feb 28, 2009)

*Chris Brown and Rihanna together again*

Article: 



> If a series of reports breaking on Friday night (February 27) are true, Rihanna and Chris Brown have reunited and are staying at a house owned by Diddy near Miami – and Rihanna's father has already said he'll be "supportive" of their reunion.
> 
> Just before 8 p.m. ET on Friday, People.com published a story citing an unidentified source as saying of Brown and Rihanna, "They're together again. They care for each other. While Chris is reflective and saddened about what happened, he is really happy to be with the woman he loves."
> 
> ...


Dumb Whore


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Mecha Wolf (Feb 28, 2009)

> Rihanna's father, Ronald Fenty, as saying, "I love my daughter with whatever road she takes. I'm behind her win or lose..."



WTF, isn't that from the Rod Stewart song Forever Young?


----------



## Zabuzalives (Feb 28, 2009)

What is it with girls falling for wife beating assholes?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 28, 2009)

HAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Fucking dumbass bitch.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 28, 2009)

I found that those who are familiar with celebrity lifestyles were not surprised by this news, and some that I personally know are going so far as to say that it won't be long before we hear of another incident.  I was thinking that the incident would serve as a lesson to both stars to stay away from relationships. Unfortunately, just like all those before them, they just don't seem to realize that love and the music world are like water and oil.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2009)

Hope said:


> She is seriously an idiot for taking him back.



Once they said he wasn't pressing charges I knew they were getting back together. You would think that after getting her face mauled she would leave but nope. Poor girl, he sucks ass for beating her. I won't be mad if he beats her again, shes basically asking for it. And his career is ruined, so it won't affect him in anyway.


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol @ the pictures of Chris Brown on the Ski Boat.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 1, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Once they said he wasn't pressing charges I knew they were getting back together. You would think that after getting her face mauled she would leave but nope. Poor girl, he sucks ass for beating her. I won't be mad if he beats her again, shes basically asking for it. And his career is ruined, so it won't affect him in anyway.



If the victim forgave him his fanbase will.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> If the victim forgave him his fanbase will.



Yeah, thats true. But then again, his fans are Rihanna fans as well. We will have to see what the future holds 

I know its wrong for me to want his career to be over, but still. He's a bitch


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 1, 2009)

Tylerannosaurus said:


> Yeah, thats true. But then again, his fans are Rihanna fans as well. We will have to see what the future holds
> 
> I know its wrong for me to want his career to be over, but still. He's a bitch


Actually, not really.

Chris Brown's fans aren't Rihanna's fans.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 1, 2009)

I choose the answer "fuck that bitch" because of its ambiguous nature.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 1, 2009)

Rihanna is secretly a masochist.


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Mar 1, 2009)

goddamn Rihanna are you out of your mind. ohhh......


----------



## Hope (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Rihanna is secretly a masochist.



     .


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Rihanna is secretly a masochist.



Neliel is to......


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 1, 2009)

Roronoa-zoro said:


> goddamn Rihanna are you out of your mind. ohhh......



i think their make-up is proof that she probably provoked him badly that night, or she made up some of the injuries.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 1, 2009)

Has it been officially confirmed that they're back together, or is that just what the tabloids are saying? If TMZ reported it, it's most likely true.


----------



## Spirit (Mar 2, 2009)

Rihanna ~<3


Someone finish that brownie.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2009)

PerezFATASSHilton.com said:
			
		

> This is why Ike Turner Chris Brown's career must be over!
> 
> From the detective's notes:
> 
> ...



His career is over, they said that he rather go to jail than for someone to release the picture of her face after the swelling set in. What a dumbass. And he tipped off the paparazzi to take pics of him on the jet ski . 


Cunt


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 6, 2009)

the beating is pretty off the wall.  I didn't know if he would really be done for, but he is done for, i mean, who would even wanna be around this rage a holic


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 6, 2009)

Chris Brown laid down that Street Fighter beatdown 



*Spoiler*: __ 





I had to.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 6, 2009)

C Breezy don't go easy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 6, 2009)

still though, i maintain that c brown is only 19, sadly he's made a terrible mistake/ crime.  But he is young and has undeniable talent, hopefully he can find a way to fix what ever's wrong with him and do some good  :\


----------



## Juno (Mar 6, 2009)

There'll still be people trying to maintain that somehow Rihanna brought it on herself. Turns out she just sat on the keys, but even if she had thrown them out the window to be lost forever in a patch of grass that apparently has the qualities of a black hole by the way people raged over it, it still would have been a smart, brave thing she did. Sounds like he could have killed them both. 

Men like Brown are scum. He's following the pattern of all abusers - after beating and choking her, he's scraping and apologising. He's got her away from her family who wanted her to leave him and all to himself already, and that isolating tactic is _classic_. She forgives him, because she loves him and he possibly does love her, and in a few months or years it'll happen all over again. She's probably a fairly intelligent girl, but obviously is not interested in becoming a role model, or standing up for abuse victims everywhere as her father hoped. It's sad and tempting to call her stupid and say she deserves anything she gets in future, but she's only acting the way millions of domestic abuse victims have acted and shifting the blame to the victim ignores and excuses the emotional tyranny abusers hold over their victims.

If he really loved and respected her, he'd let her go, or at the very least leave her alone for more than just a couple of days after beating the shit out of her. I really don't care if his career goes down the drain, but somehow I doubt it. All he has to do is write an apology song to get back on the radio, project the image of a 'recovering abuser' who's as much a victim of his temper as Rihanna, and then he'll be fine again.


----------



## James_L (Mar 6, 2009)

Seabear said:


> There'll still be people trying to maintain that somehow Rihanna brought it on herself.


Of course because we *STILL *don't know Chris side yet. Everything thats coming out now is all based on Rihanna side and thats what almost everybody fails to see here. Also of you guys are going off what the media feeds you with out looking at the whole story, hold judgment till Chris finally tells his side of the story here.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2009)

Going back to him was not smart at all...oh well, I guess they could be the Ike & Tina of our generation...


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 6, 2009)

Can't we move this fucking shit to the plaza already?


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 6, 2009)

Seabear said:


> There'll still be people trying to maintain that somehow Rihanna brought it on herself. Turns out she just sat on the keys, but even if she had thrown them out the window to be lost forever in a patch of grass that apparently has the qualities of a black hole by the way people raged over it, it still would have been a smart, brave thing she did. Sounds like he could have killed them both.
> 
> Men like Brown are scum. He's following the pattern of all abusers - after beating and choking her, he's scraping and apologising. He's got her away from her family who wanted her to leave him and all to himself already, and that isolating tactic is _classic_. She forgives him, because she loves him and he possibly does love her, and in a few months or years it'll happen all over again. She's probably a fairly intelligent girl, but obviously is not interested in becoming a role model, or standing up for abuse victims everywhere as her father hoped. It's sad and tempting to call her stupid and say she deserves anything she gets in future, but she's only acting the way millions of domestic abuse victims have acted and shifting the blame to the victim ignores and excuses the emotional tyranny abusers hold over their victims.
> 
> If he really loved and respected her, he'd let her go, or at the very least leave her alone for more than just a couple of days after beating the shit out of her. I really don't care if his career goes down the drain, but somehow I doubt it. All he has to do is write an apology song to get back on the radio, project the image of a 'recovering abuser' who's as much a victim of his temper as Rihanna, and then he'll be fine again.



It was just assault you dingleberry. Not to mention he's not even out of his teens/puberty.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 6, 2009)

Well today we found out just how bad the attack was. It's crazy. He hit her so hard that there was blood splatter everywhere apparently and he pretty much almost killed her. -_-

I can't believe that she isn't having him restrained rom talking to her.

Ugh and I just looked on Wikipedia about them and he has the same birthday as Deidara and is also the same age as Deidara.  Someone like him shouldn't be sharing a birthday with Dei.


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Evilene (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a feeling The United States of Amnesia will forgive, just like they forgave R the molestor Kelly. But then again, let's just hope I'm wrong on this.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 6, 2009)

.... They should jail him. Send him to a place where he'll experience that sort of beating everyday!


----------



## dinhosaur (Mar 7, 2009)

You know what is stupid as hell, my friend's wife was wilding out while drunk, ran into the middle of the street, and my friend grabbed her to put her back on the sidewalk, a cop saw this and decided to book him against her will for assault.  At his arraignment he was forced into a no-contact order until his trial, which they dragged out and delayed for months.  

Whereas brown beats his girl to a pulp, has no forced order, and probably won't end up serving any time.


----------



## Lucrecia (Mar 7, 2009)

Fuck that bitch


----------



## James_L (Mar 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well today we found out just how bad the attack was. It's crazy. He hit her so hard that there was blood splatter everywhere apparently and he pretty much almost killed her. -_-


your only getting 1 side of the story


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2009)

Didn't he beat her like shit and threaten to kill her? The guy's a waste of space from the sounds of it, not that we should lynch him or anything but defending him just makes you retarded.


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh, I get it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## James_L (Mar 7, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Didn't he beat her like shit and threaten to kill her? The guy's a waste of space from the sounds of it, not that we should lynch him or anything but defending him just makes you retarded.


Right because were suppose believe the entire story when it comes from one side, like shes the innocent one and she didn't do anything to provoke it  she not even trying to charge the CB its the state putting out info trying to smear him and make him look guilty in the public eye, and based on your response and many others in this thread it worked


----------



## quizmasterG (Mar 7, 2009)

will this topic ever end...


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 7, 2009)

lilmissf-ingsunshine said:


> I have a feeling The United States of Amnesia will forgive, just like they forgave R the molestor Kelly. But then again, let's just hope I'm wrong on this.



From what i've seen a lot of americans right now hate chris brown. Girls at my school do at least. Others just don't care. 

Will it blow over in time? Probably. Things usually do.


----------



## Koi (Mar 7, 2009)

James_L said:


> Right because were suppose believe the entire story when it comes from one side, like shes the innocent one and she didn't do anything to provoke it  she not even trying to charge the CB its the state putting out info trying to smear him and make him look guilty in the public eye, and based on your response and many others in this thread it worked


You're an asshole, aren't you?  Unless she seriously like, pulled a gun or a knife on him, what in the WORLD could she have done to deserve a beat-down like that?  Seriously.  Don't try to justify what he did, because you can't.  Here, .

He got a lengthy text from an ex, him and Rihanna got into a fight.  He tried to force her out of the car, which he couldn't because she was wearing a seatbelt, so instead of unbuckling it he PROCEEDED TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF HER.  And then later acted as if nothing had happened.  You can't tell me that she deserved that.  You can't.  There's no way.

Normally I wouldn't give a shit about celebrity news, but it's comments like yours that are the most rediculous.  Grow up.


----------



## James_L (Mar 7, 2009)

Koi said:


> You're an asshole, aren't you?  Unless she seriously like, pulled a gun or a knife on him, what in the WORLD could she have done to deserve a beat-down like that?  Seriously.  Don't try to justify what he did, because you can't.  Here, .
> 
> He got a lengthy text from an ex, him and Rihanna got into a fight.  He tried to force her out of the car, which he couldn't because she was wearing a seatbelt, so instead of unbuckling it he PROCEEDED TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF HER.  And then later acted as if nothing had happened.  You can't tell me that she deserved that.  You can't.  There's no way.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't give a shit about celebrity news, but it's comments like yours that are the most rediculous.  Grow up.


Do me a favor post an article that explain Chris side , for all we know she be stretching the truth or could be lying all together we don't know yet. Your getting yourself worked into bunch over what the media feeding you, your sheep. If you a male I hope you like those laws as well the second you cross a woman in any manor its the end of you  especially financially wake up dude, tired of women acting up and then running to law playing victim its their trump card if your willing to act out like a man you should be prepared to receive like a man as well. Not saying thats the case here but its a possibility until we hear the whole story


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 7, 2009)

Koi said:


> You're an asshole, aren't you?  Unless she seriously like, pulled a gun or a knife on him, what in the WORLD could she have done to deserve a beat-down like that?  Seriously.  Don't try to justify what he did, because you can't.  Here, .
> 
> He got a lengthy text from an ex, him and Rihanna got into a fight.  He tried to force her out of the car, which he couldn't because she was wearing a seatbelt, so instead of unbuckling it he PROCEEDED TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF HER.  And then later acted as if nothing had happened.  You can't tell me that she deserved that.  You can't.  There's no way.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't give a shit about celebrity news, but it's comments like yours that are the most rediculous.  Grow up.



That's funny, there's nothing in that affidavit that suggest that Brown said anything, if at all, to the police. 

Quite frankly, I don't give a flying fuck if she deserved it or not, only that both sides tell their version of the events. It's people like you that make jury selection so retardedly asinine.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 7, 2009)

James_L said:


> your only getting 1 side of the story



Then what is the other side? I have not seen any other side posted. :/

All I have heard is that she got upset with him about what was on his cellphone but that's no reason to beat someone up. Beating someone up is never the right way to go unless you are doing it in self-defense.

Just because us females complain about stuff sometimes and might 'annoy' people doesn't mean we deserve to be punched out.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Mar 7, 2009)

Considering she got back with Chris, I do think Rihanna probably did something really bad to get beat up.

There was an article that said she herself was a violent person.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Then what is the other side? I have not seen any other side posted. :/
> 
> All I have heard is that she got upset with him about what was on his cellphone but that's no reason to beat someone up. *Beating someone up is never the right way to go unless you are doing it in self-defense.*
> 
> Just because us females complain about stuff sometimes and might 'annoy' people doesn't mean we deserve to be punched out.



Wrong but that seems to be the general mindset of NF.

I wonder why


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, there are some dickheads in this thread.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Then what is the other side? I have not seen any other side posted. :/
> 
> All I have heard is that she got upset with him about what was on his cellphone but that's no reason to beat someone up. Beating someone up is never the right way to go unless you are doing it in self-defense.
> 
> Just because us females complain about stuff sometimes and might 'annoy' people doesn't mean we deserve to be punched out.





Tasmanian Tiger said:


> Considering she got back with Chris, I do think Rihanna probably did something really bad to get beat up.
> 
> There was an article that said she herself was a violent person.



we haven't heard them talk in their own words yet, so it's vital to get it out of the horse's mouth, which we never will because it seems rihanna wants to put it behind her for whatever reason and CB has only a pr incentive to put this in the best light.

Now the poster said rihanna is violent.  How do we know that haven't had fights before where she kicks his ass?  We are only looking at that night as under a microscope,  but this cell phone thing might be what sets her off to be abusive too.  i've met girls that once they start down a certain conversation it leads to a shouting match or something.  THat could be the case here.


----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 7, 2009)

from what I heard, Rihanna is going to go back out with Chris Brown. If this is true, what a dumbshit. What a great message for fans of Chris Brown and Rihanna. "its ok kids, you can beat your girlfriend if she pisses you off, you won't get in trouble".

And rihanna for being a dumb bitch and going back to chris brown is basically telling girls its ok for boyfriend's to beat on them, just pretend it never happened.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2009)

Read the account of what happened between the two on CNN. Amazing that it didn't appear as if he had any intentions to stop beating her and further intended to do so once they got home. Good thing she got away, but it was rather ridiculous of her to get back with him. I'll say it before and I'll say it again: Relationships in the music world NEVER work out well.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2009)

> Considering she got back with Chris, I do think Rihanna probably did something really bad to get beat up.



Lol you really are naive, you seem to forget the power of Record companies, god knows what shit they've pulled to force her to stay with CB, they're obviously trying to salvage his shitty career.


----------



## James_L (Mar 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Then what is the other side? I have not seen any other side posted. :/


Thats the point everything your hearing right now is based on her side of the story and thats what everybody feeding off of CB hasn't said a word and probably won't till the trial starts.



Ennoea said:


> Lol you really are naive, you seem to forget the power of Record companies, god knows what shit they've pulled to force her to stay with CB, they're obviously trying to salvage his shitty career.


Both are in the prime of their careers record companies have nothing to do with this , even if they did they would drive them to stay apart not get back together



Shoddragon said:


> from what I heard, Rihanna is going to go back out with Chris Brown. If this is true, what a dumbshit. What a great message for fans of Chris Brown and Rihanna. "its ok kids, you can beat your girlfriend if she pisses you off, you won't get in trouble".
> 
> And rihanna for being a dumb bitch and going back to chris brown is basically telling girls its ok for boyfriend's to beat on them, just pretend it never happened.



Yea because we all know celebrities are suppose to be  role models for our children


----------



## ali8604 (Mar 7, 2009)

James_L said:


> Yea because we all know celebrities are suppose to be  role models for our children



Shouldn't they? That's who they're marketing to.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2009)

i don't remember chris brown and rihanna necessarrily marketing to kids.  Frankly i don't think they are suitable for kids to listen to if they can't handle real life.  They aren't on kids shows


----------



## James_L (Mar 7, 2009)

ali8604 said:


> Shouldn't they? That's who they're marketing to.



Not exactly your role models should come from your parents and your surrounding family. People like Rihanna and CB are music entertainers note the key word there entertainers  there job is to entertain you through song and dance and thats it thats all there obligated to do


----------



## ali8604 (Mar 7, 2009)

They may not necessarily be selling dolls like the boy bands used to do but most of their fanbase does consist of tweens. And they have been at a lot of award shows for kids. I do agree with you that the parents should be the primary role models but lets be honest a lot of people don't start appreciating their parents until their older in life. When most of your income comes from kids 14 and under, you do have a responsibility not to be caught sniffing coke or say, beating up your gf on the side of the road. Hell, even if your fan base consists of  adults you shouldn't be doing that stuff.


----------



## hyakku (Mar 7, 2009)

First off ali, I have no idea where you are from but CB and Rihanna's markets are both 16-17+. While some 14 year olds and under may listen to it there demographic is 17-26 or so, those who club, etc. 

Secondly, this police affidavit made me more incredulous. What the fuck did that cop write down? He told her to leave, she wouldn't leave, he tried to push her out, he couldn't because the seatbelt was on (wasn't the door still closed too? I don't understand this) but totally disregards the fact that even if it was off she wouldn't go through the door he proceeds to ram her face into? Then they drove around and he hit her and had her in a headlock???? Once she uses her phone, the other time they pull over she sits on the keys??!?!? GET THE FUCK OUT OF THERE. It's like watching a bad horror movie, there's like 4 instances for her to leave, but instead she does things like take his phone or sit on the keys. Chris brown was definitely in the wrong here no doubt now, but Jesus what the fuck is wrong with that girl? It makes it seem like SHE thought she deserved it.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I guess Bobby and Whitney have had a sigh of relief finally someone to take the mantle from them.

I sure hope Eminem rips on Chris Brown and Rihanna in his new album, this is good material.


----------



## Miss Musouka (Mar 8, 2009)

why the fuck wouldnt you call the police in the first place? dumb ass bitch


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 9, 2009)

Some call it domestic violence. I call it education.
And Rihanna agreed with it. So much that they are back together.

Beating up your bitches is a sign of love.
Keep it real.


----------



## James_L (Mar 9, 2009)

Now the truth slowly comes out hate to quote mtv via tmz though





> Facing the possibility of more than four years in federal prison if convicted on the felony charges of assault and making criminal threats against girlfriend Rihanna, Chris Brown is reportedly ready to cop a plea in the case.
> 
> According to TMZ, Brown, 19, would make a deal from prosecutors, but only if the two felony charges are bumped down to misdemeanors and he does not have to serve any jail time. The site reported that *Brown's lawyers have consulted with a number of other unnamed legal experts who have said that Rihanna's own alleged "aggressiveness" takes the case out of the felony category.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanity (Mar 9, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> from what I heard, Rihanna is going to go back out with Chris Brown. If this is true, what a dumbshit. What a great message for fans of Chris Brown and Rihanna. "its ok kids, you can beat your girlfriend if she pisses you off, you won't get in trouble".
> 
> And rihanna for being a dumb bitch and going back to chris brown is basically telling girls its ok for boyfriend's to beat on them, just pretend it never happened.



Yeah I really hate the whole thing that's happening with it. -_-



James_L said:


> Now the truth slowly comes out hate to quote mtv via tmz though



Yeah well I didn't see any injuries on him so she must have just been giving him light smacks if she hit him at all. He is obviously way more powerful than her and is the one that did all that damage. -_-


----------



## James_L (Mar 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah well I didn't see any injuries on him so she must have just been giving him light smacks if she hit him at all. He is obviously way more powerful than her and is the one that did all that damage. -_-


That doesn't matter the point is she allegedly struck first while Chis was driving(extreamly dangerous ) which puts him in a position of self defense, maybe he went overboard with it but the point is she put herself in that position by laying the first blow. Like I said before if your gonna act out like a man then you have to be accountable and take punishment like a man as well. Acting out and running behind the law like a kid don't fly, I also I found it funny in her story Chris beat her up while driving but there wasn't a word about the condition of the car, not a word about near crashes or swerving in and out of traffic Chris must have super concentration  to drive with one hand and lay a whoppin with the other


----------



## Vanity (Mar 9, 2009)

James_L said:


> That doesn't matter the point is she allegedly struck first while Chis was driving(extreamly dangerous ) which puts him in a position of self defense, maybe he went overboard with it but the point is she put herself in that position by laying the first blow. Like I said before if your gonna act out like a man then you have to be accountable and take punishment like a man as well. Acting out and running behind the law like a kid don't fly, I also I found it funny in her story Chris beat her up while driving but there wasn't a word about the condition of the car, not a word about near crashes or swerving in and out of traffic Chris must have super concentration  to drive with one hand and lay a whoppin with the other



Then he should have stopped the car and got out instead of continuing to drive and punch her at the same time.  It shows that he wasn't too worried about driving safely anyway.


----------



## James_L (Mar 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Then he should have stopped the car and got out instead of continuing to drive and punch her at the same time.  It shows that he wasn't too worried about driving safely anyway.


Not that easy to control yourself in the heat of the moment and that goes for both of them


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I really hate the whole thing that's happening with it. -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well I didn't see any injuries on him so she must have just been giving him light smacks if she hit him at all. He is obviously way more powerful than her and is the one that did all that damage. -_-



I don't believe in beating up girls either (usually due to the obvious difference in strength between some). The thing is, she hit him first (allegedly). This whole "men shouldn't hit girls" is bullshit because some girls actually take advantage of it and feel they can do what ever they want (and unfortunately, if it goes to court, the girl has the advantage). You and I know that Chris is physically stronger than her, so why didn't she realize that before striking him? The idea that a guy won't retaliate because you're a woman/female, weaker, and/or his lover, is bullshit. In the end, we're all humans with emotions.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 9, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> I don't believe in beating up girls either (usually due to the obvious difference in strength between some). The thing is, she hit him first (allegedly). This whole "men shouldn't hit girls" is bullshit because some girls actually take advantage of it and feel they can do what ever they want (and unfortunately, if it goes to court, the girl has the advantage). You and I know that Chris is physically stronger than her, so why didn't she realize that before striking him? The idea that a guy won't retaliate because you're a woman/female, weaker, and/or his lover, is bullshit. In the end, we're all humans with emotions.



Yeah well he didn't just hit her once. He continued to punch her over and over until blood sprayed all over the car and he threatened to kill her and cut off her air supply. -_-

He's a sick person in my opinion.

For the record, I would never hit a guy though or anyone unless the guy is trying to attack me. I know I am extremely weak anyway and only weigh 100 pounds. I can not fight anyone, even other girls.


----------



## Juno (Mar 9, 2009)

James_L said:


> Now the truth slowly comes out hate to quote mtv via tmz though



You choosing to believe Brown's version of events unquestioningly after ripping on Rihanna ever since it started was sadly predictable.

And given Rihanna looked like this after the attack:



And Brown looked like this:



I wonder at the compulsion people here have to take Brown's word above Rihanna's.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't remember chris brown and rihanna necessarrily marketing to kids.  Frankly i don't think they are suitable for kids to listen to if they can't handle real life.  They aren't on kids shows



oh yeah then wat teh fawk is this!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQj-qabbTMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James_L (Mar 9, 2009)

Seabear said:


> You choosing to believe Brown's version of events unquestioningly after ripping on Rihanna ever since it started was sadly predictable.
> 
> And given Rihanna looked like this after the attack:
> 
> ...


Who cares about Rihanna look ,thats the end result of the incident look at what may have triggered it in the first place. I'm not choosing Brown side but now that he come out with this small info the overall picture makes alot more sense cause lets face it Rihanna initial story was full of holes that made her look 100% innocent but the media don't care about that there just about smearing the guy and jumped on the first thing that leaked just like everybody else. You figure people would of learned to hold judgment after the Kobe Bryant incident guess not


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 9, 2009)

> I wonder at the compulsion people here have to take Brown's word above Rihanna's



Typical teenage girls, oh noe he's my future husband he wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 9, 2009)

Seabear said:


> You choosing to believe Brown's version of events unquestioningly after ripping on Rihanna ever since it started was sadly predictable.
> 
> And given Rihanna looked like this after the attack:
> 
> ...



Apparently that isn't even the worst pic of her. They won't release the one that is really bad.


----------

